# *New* Surefire Sidekick 300 lumen Keychain Light



## rocketman121 (Nov 13, 2015)

Picked up the latest issue of Combat Tactics and saw an ad for the new Sidekick. Anyone have details on this new light? I cant find any specs/info.


----------



## Str8stroke (Nov 13, 2015)

Interesting. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Timothybil (Nov 13, 2015)

Found out that Surefire applied for the Sidekick trademark in August, and it was approved a month ago. Other than that, no rumors, nada.

I will say that it must be thicker than it appears to have a battery that will support 300 lumens for any length of time. Be interesting to see the details.


----------



## Gadgetman7 (Nov 13, 2015)

This looks really interesting.


----------



## Camo5 (Nov 13, 2015)

it looks to be about a 200mah 1s lipo given the size, looking at a runtime around 1/2 hr-45 minutes at 300 lm.

In other words-Exactly what I've been waiting for for my keychain.


----------



## nbp (Nov 13, 2015)

I'm gonna need one of those.


----------



## monanza (Nov 13, 2015)

In Titanium please. Yah, right! 

Me too, I need one or two for my keychain, BOB, and laptop case. Looks promising.


----------



## Kestrel (Nov 13, 2015)

nbp said:


> I'm gonna need one of those.


+300 :huh:


----------



## Woods Walker (Nov 13, 2015)

Gosh I will wait to read the reports from CPF. So far this has been a good move in the case of SF keychain sized lights.


----------



## hron61 (Nov 14, 2015)

I like the ad...kick *** soon.

Im glad i didn't spend funds on the last keychain light. (although i will own one someday). I currently use the titan t1a, the ui can't be beat.
This one looks sic. 
Will watch this thread closely, thanks for posting it. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kj2 (Nov 14, 2015)

This has my attention


----------



## mm1987 (Nov 14, 2015)

Looks interesting, want to know more


----------



## Timothybil (Nov 14, 2015)

So who is going to run the pools on ship date and price point?


----------



## nbp (Nov 14, 2015)

I'll go with $30 and April '16. 

Man, I'd like to know more, these look cool.


----------



## Sulik (Nov 14, 2015)

Any thoughts on UI?


----------



## sledhead (Nov 14, 2015)

Be a nice complement to my Dominator.............a must have. 300 lumens out of that:::::Magic!


----------



## flawedsociety (Nov 14, 2015)

I want!


----------



## nimdabew (Nov 14, 2015)

nbp said:


> I'll go with $150 and April '17.
> 
> Man, I'd like to know more, these look cool.


FTFY. This is Surefire we are talking about. Can't have cheap flashlights floating around. In other news, I bought 10 Chinese button cell lights for $5. This has definitely piqued my interest though.


----------



## jabe1 (Nov 14, 2015)

I'll play.

$60
Feb. '16

All issues with production inconsistencies solved, May '16.


----------



## write2dgray (Nov 14, 2015)

$49.99. March.


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 14, 2015)

here is the info: 
add your email for future updates


----------



## kreisl (Nov 14, 2015)

Is the body cast metal?


----------



## Prepped (Nov 14, 2015)

This looks awesome. Definitely interested.


----------



## greenlight (Nov 14, 2015)

That's not really the size I like.


----------



## Prepped (Nov 14, 2015)

Assuming that's a 9mm split ring, I'm calculating the dimensions to be about 47-48mm in length, and 26mm in width at it's widest point.


----------



## scout24 (Nov 14, 2015)

Looks sweet! I'm guessing L-M-H, and hoping for mode memory. I like the micro USB. SF's warranty should make replacement battery availability much more certain down the road. I'm in for a couple I'm sure.


----------



## nbp (Nov 14, 2015)

nimdabew said:


> FTFY. This is Surefire we are talking about. Can't have cheap flashlights floating around. In other news, I bought 10 Chinese button cell lights for $5. This has definitely piqued my interest though.



The Titan Plus is nickel coated machined brass and comes with an pocket clip, a quick disconnect, and a Eneloop and is available for less than $100. I don't see how this light could possibly cost more than that. Assuming it is molded polymer it should be cost effective to make. I still think $50 should be the tippy top end. I'm probably in for one no matter what and if it hangs around $30 I'd get a couple.


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 14, 2015)

scout24 said:


> I like the micro USB.


me too!
and Im impressed that it offers 3 modes
Im guessing its 1"x2" in a plastic case, very curious to learn how much it weighs



nbp said:


> $100. I don't see how this light could possibly cost more than that.


I hope youre right.


----------



## nimdabew (Nov 14, 2015)

nbp said:


> The Titan Plus is nickel coated machined brass and comes with an pocket clip, a quick disconnect, and a Eneloop and is available for less than $100. I don't see how this light could possibly cost more than that. Assuming it is molded polymer it should be cost effective to make. I still think $50 should be the tippy top end. I'm probably in for one no matter what and if it hangs around $30 I'd get a couple.



I hope you are right. The SF 2211 is injection molded plastic, micro USB rechargable, touch button, and has a nylon wrist band and was originally ~$400 and the 2211x is $150 street price. Surefire has a following and I am sure that they will charge a premium on a new product.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Nov 14, 2015)

I have the Nitecore version and at a max of 45 lumen, it's definitely not enough.


----------



## jabe1 (Nov 14, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> I have the Nitecore version and at a max of 45 lumen, it's definitely not enough.



Surefire doing a Nitecore knockoff! 

Seriously though, if they do this well, I'm in for a few.


----------



## archimedes (Nov 14, 2015)

jabe1 said:


> Surefire doing a Nitecore knockoff!  ....



The Tube was my first thought, too ... lol



Parrot Quack said:


> I have the Nitecore version and at a max of 45 lumen, it's definitely not enough.



And I think that the TubeVN was ~ 78 lumens ....


----------



## nbp (Nov 14, 2015)

nimdabew said:


> I hope you are right. The SF 2211 is injection molded plastic, micro USB rechargable, touch button, and has a nylon wrist band and was originally ~$400 and the 2211x is $150 street price. Surefire has a following and I am sure that they will charge a premium on a new product.



Touche! Hahaha. Well, it *shouldn't* cost an unreasonable amount...

I thought of the Tube also, which I really like. A premium quality Tube would blow my skirt up.  It must use a power LED; no 5mm in existence is doing 300 lms..


----------



## scout24 (Nov 14, 2015)

Definitely a power LED and their "Max Vision" beam reflector.


----------



## archimedes (Nov 14, 2015)

nbp said:


> ....It must use a power LED; no 5mm in existence is doing 300 lms..



Yes, another flashlight in this niche would be the @sunny_nites Micro ATL G5 eX, which is planning to use an XP-G2 (NW/4000K) and produce ~ 190 lm ... and be available in *copper*


----------



## Dioni (Nov 14, 2015)

Interesting


----------



## ganymede (Nov 14, 2015)

nbp said:


> I'll go with $30 and April '16.
> 
> Man, I'd like to know more, these look cool.



Hear hear! $30 is a great price! :twothumbs

Looking at the RRP of the current Titans, $30 for this keychain light is plausible.

I will have a bunch of this! :twothumbs


----------



## nimdabew (Nov 14, 2015)

nbp said:


> Touche! Hahaha. Well, it *shouldn't* cost an unreasonable amount...


Want to make a bet? Over $75, you buy me one, under, I buy you one.


----------



## marinemaster (Nov 14, 2015)

300 lumens in that small of a light where all the heat will go ? unless is a very efficient led/ driver combo.


----------



## nbp (Nov 14, 2015)

nimdabew said:


> Want to make a bet? Over $75, you buy me one, under, I buy you one.



 If only I were a betting man..


----------



## Slumber (Nov 14, 2015)

I'll wait for the defender model with a crenelated bezel.


----------



## naturecop (Nov 14, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0177H4S5Q/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## pjandyho (Nov 15, 2015)

Looks cool and I am interested. Just got my Titan Plus and I am digging it so definitely looking forward to this. Not sure about the push button switch concept for a keychain light though, after all it is going to reside on my keychain with all my keys and coins. Will it activate in my pocket?


----------



## Flow (Nov 15, 2015)

Something like this may finally knock the 2003-era Arc AAA off my keychain.


----------



## lund1660 (Nov 15, 2015)

how many years could the battery last before it needs to be replaced?


----------



## Prepped (Nov 15, 2015)

naturecop said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0177H4S5Q/?tag=cpf0b6-20



Woah. Nice find, and nice price!


----------



## marinemaster (Nov 15, 2015)

lund1660 said:


> how many years could the battery last before it needs to be replaced?



Wondering the same thing.


----------



## marinemaster (Nov 15, 2015)

Description: 
This polymerbodied light features three levels of output that will provide security and peace of mind, no matter what. On high and operated just like a key fob, its wide, smooth 300-lumen maxvision beam uncovers all dark areas at night providing peace-of-mind navigation with a range out well past 50 Meters. Its medium and low-output settings, 60 and 5 lumens respectively, offer much more runtime and more than enough light for reading, close-up work, or even navigating outdoors while preserving dark-adapted vision.


----------



## marinemaster (Nov 15, 2015)

More features:
High-performance LED and special faceted reflector produce Broad, smooth maxvision beam optimized for the human eye
Easy click-type switch permits access to all 3 output levels with repeated presses
Micro-usb charging port permits simple recharging of Integral li-ion battery
Compact, lightweight Polymer body is weather resistant; features split ring for easy attachment to keys or carabiner clips


----------



## marinemaster (Nov 15, 2015)

Maybe our battery experts can chime in but a 200 mah battery should charge quick.


----------



## archimedes (Nov 15, 2015)

If the battery chemistry is typical Li-Ion, rule of thumb is usually 300-500 cycles ( for performance of 80%+ ) service life.

Of course, there are many factors that (often greatly) affect this ...

http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/how_to_prolong_lithium_based_batteries


----------



## kj2 (Nov 15, 2015)

All sounds good to me. Now, the waiting begins.


----------



## lund1660 (Nov 15, 2015)

Ordering two when available


----------



## stephenk (Nov 15, 2015)

Looks impressive. Just a shame it is not easy to get Surefire lights in Australia. Sure it will be expensive!


----------



## kj2 (Nov 15, 2015)

naturecop said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0177H4S5Q/?tag=cpf0b6-20


No international shipping  Hope I can find a retailer that will ship overseas..


----------



## HIDSGT (Nov 15, 2015)

thats too kool. gotta get one


----------



## run4jc (Nov 15, 2015)

naturecop said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0177H4S5Q/?tag=cpf0b6-20




Thanks for the link! Yeah, I'll spend $70 on one of these. If it works as described it'll knock the Titan A off the key ring.


----------



## monanza (Nov 15, 2015)

Sweet. In for one. And another when they are released into the wild.


----------



## nbp (Nov 15, 2015)

Arrrrgh! Shoulda taken that bet, I'd have a free one coming!!!! [emoji30]


----------



## thijsco19 (Nov 15, 2015)

It looks to me that the piece where it says 'sidekick' is brushed aluminium with those letters engraved in it.


----------



## LetThereBeLight! (Nov 15, 2015)

I think I'm gonna wait for the 650-Lumens VINH version!


----------



## nbp (Nov 15, 2015)

It's chubbier than I expected, but I suppose since it has a true reflector you can't make it too thin. The mode spacing is very good for a general purpose keychain light assuming the 5/60/300 stays. I think this is a pretty practical light for the non-techie person who wants to carry a simple and useful light and doesn't want to deal with batteries etc. Just plug it in once a week or whatever while you're at your desk and you're set.


----------



## Wolfy1776 (Nov 16, 2015)

Looking at the pics on the Amazon link the charging port doesn't have a cover.


----------



## pjandyho (Nov 16, 2015)

Wolfy1776 said:


> Looking at the pics on the Amazon link the charging port doesn't have a cover.


Surefire never provided a cover for their rechargeable lights. The charging port itself is water resistant to some degree. My concerns will be more to do with lint getting stuck in there than water getting in. But then again, most of us carries a mobile phone in our pockets daily without a cover for the charging port either.


----------



## marinemaster (Nov 16, 2015)

Anyone has the runtime for the 60 lumens ? For the 5 lumens is likely long and the 300 lumens is the marketing end. 60 lumens will be used 80 to 90% of the time.


----------



## Sean (Nov 16, 2015)

Wow, didn't see that coming! Looks pretty cool [emoji4]


----------



## Prepped (Nov 18, 2015)

Surprised this thread hasn't gotten any love in a few days. I guess it doesn't do too much good to speculate, when we really have nothing more to go off.
That being said, I'm pretty stoked about this one. Anybody care to guess what emitter they're using?


----------



## scout24 (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm going to guess the same as the Titan Plus. They already have stock, an existing reflector to use, and a lumen level on high that's the same spec. Amazon took my order with no firm ship date. At least they don't charge you until then.


----------



## D6859 (Nov 18, 2015)

pjandyho said:


> But then again, most of us carries a mobile phone in our pockets daily without a cover for the charging port either.



After about 18 moths of carrying my phone I had to take a toothpick and clean all the dust and sand that had filled the port. Now the usb connector fits the port much better. I've never tested its water resistance though.


----------



## pjandyho (Nov 18, 2015)

D6859 said:


> After about 18 moths of carrying my phone I had to take a toothpick and clean all the dust and sand that had filled the port. Now the usb connector fits the port much better. I've never tested its water resistance though.


True. I did that too but could do without the cleaning. Didn't do any harm or damage but I cleaned it because of OCD.


----------



## Mister T (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice: to see a new rechargeable from SF. Not nice: how it looks (ugly)!


----------



## scout24 (Nov 18, 2015)

Kind of key-fobbish. I kind of like it! A different approach from them. Time will tell how it's received.


----------



## Wolfy1776 (Nov 18, 2015)

I think they are using the LED from the 2211 because it's the same output.

Just checked the specs the 2211 is 300-60-15 lumens. The 2211 is 1hr-4hr-13hr. The sidekick is 300-60-5 lumens. But those specs are off the Amazon link. I couldn't find any other site listing specs. I would think Surefire would be using the same battery as the 2211 and just put the light part of the watch in a new body.


----------



## applevision (Nov 19, 2015)

I am super-excited about this light!
This will be my first SureFire purchase in years. 
I love neck lights and keychain lights... might wear this one around my neck. Most recently, I had been wearing a 4 Sevens Atom A0 which was very good... but then switched to that little NiteCore Tube which is pretty nice and very light. On my keychain remains the AAA Maratac which I really love.

Can't wait for reviews of this light!


----------



## DAN92 (Nov 20, 2015)

Interesting.


----------



## nimdabew (Dec 2, 2015)

nbp said:


> Arrrrgh! Shoulda taken that bet, I'd have a free one coming!!!! [emoji30]


MSRP buddy!


----------



## run4jc (Dec 2, 2015)

Got a notification from Amazon that mine is about to ship and that I should have it Friday or Monday. We'll see if that actually happens. Amazon is USUALLY spot on. I'll take a Titan A off a key ring if this is as nice as expected.


----------



## scout24 (Dec 2, 2015)

Great news, Dan'


----------



## marinemaster (Dec 2, 2015)

Let us know please


----------



## marinemaster (Dec 2, 2015)

Any idea what the lens/glass diameter of the front end is ? same as the Titan ?


----------



## Derek Dean (Dec 3, 2015)

Hmmmmmmm............


----------



## nbp (Dec 3, 2015)

What the what?! Did you pick one up in real life already? Where?


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 3, 2015)

You can't get away with a simple hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...... LOL! Come on! At least a beam shot!


----------



## pjandyho (Dec 3, 2015)

What? It's already in stock?


----------



## Derek Dean (Dec 3, 2015)

Woods Walker said:


> You can't get away with a simple hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...... LOL! Come on! At least a beam shot!



LOL, sorry, I couldn't resist a bit of mysteriousness........ but to be honest, I was simply doing a Google Search and happened on that image, and thought folks would be interested in seeing it. I'm still waiting, just like everybody else.


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 3, 2015)

Derek Dean said:


> LOL, sorry, I couldn't resist a bit of mysteriousness........ but to be honest, I was simply doing a Google Search and happened on that image, and thought folks would be interested in seeing it. I'm still waiting, just like everybody else.



Oh geez........ LOL!


----------



## scout24 (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks for the image above. I'm sure most don't need it, but I'm glad it comes with a charging cable.  Got my delivery estimate from Amazon as well, Dec.9.


----------



## Str8stroke (Dec 3, 2015)

I have a estimated delivery date of Dec 8th. So we shall see! keep you fine folks posted. :candle:


----------



## Gadgetman7 (Dec 3, 2015)

I got an Amazon ship notice saying mine would be here tomorrow. They show them in stock now.


----------



## Beckler (Dec 3, 2015)

This is now the most important keychain conundrum in years, if not of all time, and needs to be addressed with a comparison picture: Sidekick vs. Titan Plus!


----------



## scout24 (Dec 3, 2015)

I think it depends on what you want re: form factor, control interface, and battery format. The slim twisty AAA with an Eneloop is proven, (Those attributes, NOT any specific light, or manufacturer...  ) the key fob light with a side button and a real reflector with more traditional beam is relatively new. I look forward to using it, and hope in person it's svelte enough to stay on my keychain. It's good to see more choices being offered!


----------



## Beckler (Dec 3, 2015)

It appears they may have actually put some thought into this, ergonomically speaking. The cut-off corner means you have a way of distinguishing its orientation in hand (i.e. if switch is on top). I was about to order a Fenix E15 or SF Titan for keychain since the Olight S10R I had can't be used in low light with gloves because you can't find the button by touch. If they've designed the Sidekick button for glove use that's smart; otherwise it's back to twisty options.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Dec 3, 2015)

First SF that's interested me in probably 10 years... it looks pretty big in the picture on amazon, but you can't really tell because it's on the corner of a macbook... looking forward to seeing pics in hand!


----------



## Str8stroke (Dec 3, 2015)

Beckler said:


> This is now the most important keychain conundrum in years, if not of all time, and needs to be addressed with a comparison picture: Sidekick vs. Titan Plus!



If nobody does before me, as soon as mine arrives I shall hook a brother up! I will post a few for ya homie.


----------



## Beckler (Dec 3, 2015)

Str8stroke said:


> If nobody does before me, as soon as mine arrives I shall hook a brother up! I will post a few for ya homie.



Right awwwn bruthuh!


----------



## Str8stroke (Dec 3, 2015)

I can't explain why this stupid little keychain SF light excites me so much. I have a feeling it is going to kick my regular Titan-A off the Ti keyring. We shall see. I really need to buy another car so I can have a keyring for both Titans and this one! lol


----------



## marinemaster (Dec 4, 2015)

If the beam is like the Titan i am in [emoji106]


----------



## scout24 (Dec 4, 2015)

Beckler- Good point about orienting the light via the cropped corner. Hadn't thought about that! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gadgetman7 (Dec 4, 2015)

Got the new Surefire Keychain light today. I'm not impressed. It's almost as large as the Olight S1 and thicker than the Surefire Titan Plus. It's larger than my car fob. Also the LED blinks annoyingly when charging and comes on in low when it's charged. So much for charging it on your nightstand.


----------



## nbp (Dec 4, 2015)

Actually it's smaller than I anticipated. :duck: 

Can we see the reflector? How is the beam? Does output seem on par with the Plus?


----------



## marinemaster (Dec 4, 2015)

Can you compare the beam pattern to the Titan please. Brightness does not matter just beam pattern.


----------



## Gadgetman7 (Dec 4, 2015)

Can't post another pic right now. I'll try and get a couple later. The reflector seems to be the same as the Plus and the pattern looks the same. On a simple bounce test seems to be about as bright. Tint lottery isn't so great on this one. It has a slight greenish tint on low and medium.


----------



## Beckler (Dec 4, 2015)

Gadgetman great comparison picture, I was worried it might be too bulky but it seems about as expected. No way it can be 300 Lm with reasonable run time and be tiny. However how can it possibly perform like a brass-heatsinked titan plus? Any comparison there?


----------



## Tixx (Dec 4, 2015)

nbp said:


> Actually it's smaller than I anticipated. :duck:
> 
> Can we see the reflector? How is the beam? Does output seem on par with the Plus?


Were you thinking wallet size?  5hat thing is pretty large.


----------



## scout24 (Dec 4, 2015)

Gadgetman- Which LED blinks annoyingly while charging? The main emitter, or a secondary one?


----------



## nbp (Dec 4, 2015)

Tixx said:


> Were you thinking wallet size?  5hat thing is pretty large.




Well I wouldn't put it on my keychain anyways; for pocketing it's pretty small.


----------



## Gadgetman7 (Dec 4, 2015)

scout24 said:


> Gadgetman- Which LED blinks annoyingly while charging? The main emitter, or a secondary one?



The main emitter and it. Blinks the whole time. There isn't a standard charging light.


----------



## Beckler (Dec 4, 2015)

nbp said:


> Well I wouldn't put it on my keychain anyways; for pocketing it's pretty small.



If I get it, it will specifically be for my keychain. Looking at the picture, it's no bigger, in fact it's much smaller than the stock honda remote starter transmitter that's already on my car 'winter' keychain so i see this as no problem at all!


----------



## Gadgetman7 (Dec 4, 2015)

nbp said:


> Well I wouldn't put it on my keychain anyways; for pocketing it's pretty small.



It seems to take up as much space as the S1 just flatter.


----------



## scout24 (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks for the info. Nice chain lanyard on your plus, BTW...


----------



## seery (Dec 4, 2015)

Gadgetman7 said:


> Got the new Surefire Keychain light today. I'm not impressed...


That thing is huge!

Luckily I haven't ordered mine yet, because after seeing that pic, I'll pass.

Also disappointing to hear about the tint and the flashing light. 

Arggghhhh.


----------



## night.hoodie (Dec 4, 2015)

But does anyone really love the sound of Delrin or some poly plastic fob banging against metal keys and other dangling metal edc? I used to clip a mini Bic to my keychain, but I can't take that sound any more, it is not music. And I can't agree that price is nice... absurd is what it is.


----------



## Ray-o-light (Dec 5, 2015)

I was wondering if the light has a lock-out so it doesn't come on accidentally in ones pocket?


----------



## RyanLF (Dec 5, 2015)

Just got mine today as well! I will take some pictures and write some detailed thoughts soon.

First thought: "Wow, it's pretty chunky..."
It's quite a bit bigger than I expected, but it's still kinda a nice form factor. I'll give it some time before I conclude if I like it or not. It's definitely unique!

Question for you other guys that got yours already. Any idea how to reverse the mode order? I somehow reversed mine, but have no idea how I did it or how to turn it back! Nothing in the manual about it. It seems to have happened after I plugged it in and tried turning the light on while it was plugged in a few times.

My light now goes High > Medium > Low instead of the Low > Medium > High like it did when I took it out of the box.


----------



## pjandyho (Dec 5, 2015)

RyanLF said:


> Just got mine today as well! I will take some pictures and write some detailed thoughts soon.
> 
> First thought: "Wow, it's pretty chunky..."
> It's quite a bit bigger than I expected, but it's still kinda a nice form factor. I'll give it some time before I conclude if I like it or not. It's definitely unique!
> ...


Wow! Great tactical light now! Lovely!


----------



## applevision (Dec 5, 2015)

Wow! Ok, I was not expecting this size at all. I truly thought it was "Photon"/keychain sized. Well, I guess it _is_ keychain sized, but more like a key fob than a truly tiny light. But that's okay, and I actually give SureFire a lot of credit for doing something new and different!

Mine is coming on Monday and I'm still excited. I will be comparing it to a Maratac AAA on my Keychain and then to the NiteCore Tube around my neck, and to the MecArmy keychain light that has also shipped and is coming this week as well! 

FourSevens just announced a new product called Navi Smart--it's a very neat little keychain light and I do like it, but it's not really in the same category: the Navi is primarily a blue tooth fob that kind of wants to be a forgotten-keys alerter first and a light second. Very interesting time for small lights!


----------



## seery (Dec 5, 2015)

applevision said:


> ...But that's okay, and I actually give SureFire a lot of credit for doing something new and different.


I'm all about new and different, but how is this that?

Isn't it just a Photon keychain light made bigger (a lot bigger) to accommodate the higher output and necessary battery?

And I'm a long time SF fan. Bought my first "Laser Products" light over 20 years ago.


----------



## AzGB (Dec 5, 2015)

First off, haven't been here in a couple years. Kinda miss this place.

Really like this new light, can't tell you how disappointed I am that it's a PWM with an annoying strobe/flicker on low. It's not the worst I've seen, mine clocked at 102hz, (using a poor man's oscilloscope, camera on manual set for 1 second, and counted), but it's enough to drive me crazy. Not sure I'll be keeping it. Other than that, I think it's a pretty great little light. Someone asked about heat management, the side opposite the switch, has what looks like an aluminum plate, that's what the SIDEKICK, serial number and other info is lasered into. I ran it on high for about 10 minutes last night and that metal panel got plenty warm. Not dangerously so, but it definitely was acting as the heat sink.

http://imgur.com/zFoOFlk

http://imgur.com/mvD7WkH


----------



## applevision (Dec 5, 2015)

seery said:


> I'm all about new and different, but how is this that?
> 
> Isn't it just a Photon keychain light made bigger (a lot bigger) to accommodate the higher output and necessary battery?
> 
> And I'm a long time SF fan. Bought my first "Laser Products" light over 20 years ago.



Well, that's one way to look at it for sure, but I love small lights and unique form factors and I do think this is novel. I don't know of any other light quite like this, though I do want to reserve judgment until I can see it in the flesh...


----------



## applevision (Dec 5, 2015)

AzGB said:


> First off, haven't been here in a couple years. Kinda miss this place.
> 
> Really like this new light, can't tell you how disappointed I am that it's a PWM with an annoying strobe/flicker on low. It's not the worst I've seen, mine clocked at 102hz, (using a poor man's oscilloscope, camera on manual set for 1 second, and counted), but it's enough to drive me crazy. Not sure I'll be keeping it. Other than that, I think it's a pretty great little light. Someone asked about heat management, the side opposite the switch, has what looks like an aluminum plate, that's what the SIDEKICK, serial number and other info is lasered into. I ran it on high for about 10 minutes last night and that metal panel got plenty warm. Not dangerously so, but it definitely was acting as the heat sink.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the great pics. Hmmmm... I'm also very sensitive to PWM so am sad about that too.


----------



## archimedes (Dec 5, 2015)

Can the case be opened ? Is the battery serviceable / replaceable ?

Any details on the battery capacity (mAh) , chemistry, or charge rate ?


----------



## RyanLF (Dec 5, 2015)

archimedes said:


> Can the case be opened ? Is the battery serviceable / replaceable ?
> 
> Any details on the battery capacity (mAh) , chemistry, or charge rate ?



The manual doesn't say anything about servicing, but it also didn't say anything about reversing the modes and I did that somehow. The case doesn't have any visible screws. It's either snapped together or glued. Charge rate seems to be pretty slow. It says "leave plugged in for 3 hours for 90% charge." Hope that helps!


----------



## archimedes (Dec 5, 2015)

Here's my concern ... when the battery goes bad, if there's no user access for replacement, I'd have to essentially consider this a "disposable" keyring light and $70-ish is pretty pricey for that 

I wonder how SF intend to handle warranty issues on this, as battery performance begins to naturally degrade (over time, and with charge / discharge cycling) ?


----------



## monanza (Dec 5, 2015)

scout24 said:


> Gadgetman- Which LED blinks annoyingly while charging? The main emitter, or a secondary one?



Unfortunately, it is the main LED. No secondary LED as far as I can see. This is a really unfortunate design decision. The thing is annoyingly bright. The Sidekick belongs on a tactical keychain. Rather large for mine but would do well in my daily brief case. I have not tested PWM yet but it seems another unfortunate design decision was made here as well (meaning low frequency PWM). I'll reserve judgement until I've used it for a while.

It does feel good in the hand but is quite slippery. Luckily, I invested in Gear Gripz from Fenix Outfitters. So I'll stick a couple of spots on it to make it grippier.


----------



## Overload (Dec 5, 2015)

I just unpacked mine. 
I'm also comparing it to the Titan B. Weighs half the Titan, about as thick, the Sidekick takes up more volume, and is shorter. The low setting on the Sidekick is dimmer, while medium and high are about the same. The reflector on he Sidekick looks the same, but slightly smaller. Neither will tail stand without modification. 
I'm using this as a keychain light, so it will be a question of weight vs volume.


----------



## monanza (Dec 5, 2015)

I am not sure what to think about the Sidekick. I kind of like it but... Not only does the LED blink while charging but when the charge is complete it stays on. What's up with that? Also, when you turn it on, you have to cycle through medium and high to turn it off! WTH!? Who designed this thing? OK so I can cup my hand around it when I want to turn it off but really! This reeks of slipshod, devil-may-care attitude from R&D. Much as I hate to say it, this is not what I expect from Surefire. What happened to 'extensive testing in the field'? Did they even send this out for evaluation and feedback? Anyone know or can offer some insight?

EDIT: My bad regarding turning the Sidekick off. See Ryan's post below. Maybe they did not skimp on the R&D after all, just a different UI that needs getting used to. Still have some reservations but at least now I am comfortable giving it some time to see how well it works for me.


----------



## RyanLF (Dec 5, 2015)

monanza said:


> I am not sure what to think about the Sidekick. I kind of like it but... Not only does the LED blink while charging but when the charge is complete it stays on. What's up with that? Also, when you turn it on, you have to cycle through medium and high to turn it off! WTH!? Who designed this thing? OK so I can cup my hand around it when I want to turn it off but really! This reeks of slipshod, devil-may-care attitude from R&D. Much as I hate to say it, this is not what I expect from Surefire. What happened to 'extensive testing in the field'? Did they even send this out for evaluation and feedback? Anyone know or can offer some insight?



For me, if the light's been on for a couple seconds, a single click of the button turns it off. Other points though, definitely agree. How hard would a charging indicator have been to add?!


----------



## Str8stroke (Dec 5, 2015)

monanza said:


> I am not sure what to think about the Sidekick. I kind of like it but... Not only does the LED blink while charging but when the charge is complete it stays on. What's up with that? Also, when you turn it on, you have to cycle through medium and high to turn it off! WTH!? Who designed this thing? OK so I can cup my hand around it when I want to turn it off but really! This reeks of slipshod, devil-may-care attitude from R&D. Much as I hate to say it, this is not what I expect from Surefire. What happened to 'extensive testing in the field'? Did they even send this out for evaluation and feedback? Anyone know or can offer some insight?



Due to my perceived speed of this products release, I kinda wondered the same thing prior to peoples feed back. Seems like it could have been rushed to the market? But who knows. It could also have been very well thought out wrongly. Of course, I keep in mind we could be some of the harshest flashlight critics. So if we only have a few minor annoyances, then it may be perfect for the average buyer. Lest we forget the warranty. I am sure it won't cover the battery, but I can only guess that SF would, possibly, maybe, likely replace that for free once it starts getting weak and causes the light to malfunction. I am not defending the design, just trying to think positively.


----------



## monanza (Dec 5, 2015)

RyanLF said:


> For me, if the light's been on for a couple seconds, a single click of the button turns it off. Other points though, definitely agree. How hard would a charging indicator have been to add?!



Ah! You are right. I was not waiting long enough. I tried long press and hold but not waiting for a few seconds. I will have to play with it some more to see if that works for me (I often only need momentary) or if I like having to switch modes at turn on.


----------



## monanza (Dec 5, 2015)

Str8stroke said:


> Due to my perceived speed of this products release, I kinda wondered the same thing prior to peoples feed back. Seems like it could have been rushed to the market? But who knows. It could also have been very well thought out wrongly. Of course, I keep in mind we could be some of the harshest flashlight critics. So if we only have a few minor annoyances, then it may be perfect for the average buyer. Lest we forget the warranty. I am sure it won't cover the battery, but I can only guess that SF would, possibly, maybe, likely replace that for free once it starts getting weak and causes the light to malfunction. I am not defending the design, just trying to think positively.



All good points. Thanks.


----------



## magellan (Dec 5, 2015)

Hmmm. I like the idea but it's almost as big as the Olight S1, which I really like and have bought 10 of in different metals for myself and to give as gifts. Think I'll stick with the S1.


----------



## magellan (Dec 5, 2015)

archimedes said:


> Here's my concern ... when the battery goes bad, if there's no user access for replacement, I'd have to essentially consider this a "disposable" keyring light and $70-ish is pretty pricey for that
> 
> I wonder how SF intend to handle warranty issues on this, as battery performance begins to naturally degrade (over time, and with charge / discharge cycling) ?



Yeah, I agree. Would rather just stick with the Mini ATL light, which is a very cool light, and which doesn't cost much more.


----------



## monanza (Dec 5, 2015)

Not to rag on SF or anything but did anyone notice that the Sidekick has a 1 year warranty? :thinking: That caught me quite flat-footed (how do you like them apples?) but now that I think about it, should not have been too surprising at this price point. The Titan Plus is 'Guaranteed for Life' so this seems limited to the Sidekick.

Sorry to say if the battery dies after a year we may not be able to get it serviced at no charge. Well it's almost night so time to go try out the Sidekick for real.


----------



## nbp (Dec 5, 2015)

By the time we wear out that li-ion in the Sidekick we'll have gotten bored and moved on to something else anyways, amiright?


----------



## archimedes (Dec 5, 2015)

Well ... thanks for clarifying.

Also, anyone know why the Sidekick doesn't seem to be on the official SF website right now ?

If I remember correctly, the Titan and Titan Plus were listed on the website long before they were even released.


----------



## monanza (Dec 5, 2015)

nbp said:


> By the time we wear out that li-ion in the Sidekick we'll have gotten bored and moved on to something else anyways, amiright?



Make that 3 months from now and you'd be quite right. Man, we is spoiled.


----------



## 270winchester (Dec 5, 2015)

archimedes said:


> Here's my concern ... when the battery goes bad, if there's no user access for replacement, I'd have to essentially consider this a "disposable" keyring light and $70-ish is pretty pricey for that
> 
> I wonder how SF intend to handle warranty issues on this, as battery performance begins to naturally degrade (over time, and with charge / discharge cycling) ?



AFAIK the 1 year warranty is inline with consumer electronics with li ion batteries like apple mobile products. Do we know for sure if the battery is none replaceable?


----------



## run4jc (Dec 5, 2015)

monanza said:


> Make that 3 months from now and you'd be quite right. Man, we is spoiled.



True dat. Seems as though other than the classics (HDS, McGizmo, Spy) my light du jour has changed often of late. From ZL SC62w to Titan A to Titan Plus and now to Olight S1 Ti. 

Monanza - truer words never spoken. We is spoiled ROTTEN - and it's a beautiful thing.

:twothumbs


----------



## magellan (Dec 5, 2015)

run4jc said:


> True dat. Seems as though other than the classics (HDS, McGizmo, Spy) my light du jour has changed often of late. From ZL SC62w to Titan A to Titan Plus and now to Olight S1 Ti.
> 
> Monanza - truer words never spoken. We is spoiled ROTTEN - and it's a beautiful thing.
> 
> :twothumbs



LOL

Yeah, sometimes I think the wonderful world of flashlights is the only thing going right in this otherwise screwed up world of ours.


----------



## run4jc (Dec 5, 2015)

magellan said:


> LOL
> 
> Yeah, sometimes I think the wonderful world of flashlights is the only thing going right in this otherwise screwed up world of ours.



Oh, man - now there's another true statement....but let's not open that can of worms. My God, my family, my friends, my truck, my firearms, my flashlights - that's a few of the things than I can depend on. Happy for the "lighter side" (pun intended) that this little lights give us!


----------



## marinemaster (Dec 5, 2015)

Magellan +1


----------



## Commanderwiggin (Dec 5, 2015)

I can't even imagine 300 lumens from something so small...


----------



## Beckler (Dec 5, 2015)

magellan said:


> Hmmm. I like the idea but it's almost as big as the Olight S1, which I really like and have bought 10 of in different metals for myself and to give as gifts. Think I'll stick with the S1.



As I mentioned earlier I find the S10 extremely annoying to use because you can't find the button (easily) in the dark. I note the S1 button is now slightly convex it appears - I wonder if that helps at all. As much as I hate twisty it does have that big advantage.


----------



## monanza (Dec 5, 2015)

And flashlights are cheaper than a psychiatrist. They are therapeutic! Not the Sidekick though! :devil:

OK, I'm kidding about the Sidekick, I like it better than I thought initially but it's not going to be my goto light. Glad I did not order seconds!


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 6, 2015)

monanza said:


> Unfortunately, it is the main LED. No secondary LED as far as I can see. This is a really unfortunate design decision. The thing is annoyingly bright. The Sidekick belongs on a tactical keychain. Rather large for mine but would do well in my daily brief case. I have not tested PWM yet but it seems another unfortunate design decision was made here as well (meaning low frequency PWM). I'll reserve judgement until I've used it for a while.
> 
> It does feel good in the hand but is quite slippery. Luckily, I invested in Gear Gripz from Fenix Outfitters. So I'll stick a couple of spots on it to make it grippier.



Oh. Low PWM? That's a no go for me as I tend to be sensitive to that. Thanks for the info.


----------



## RobertM (Dec 6, 2015)

Those who have their Sidekicks...

How exactly does the UI / mode switching work?

Can someone post of photo of the front, looking toward the LED / lens?


----------



## RyanLF (Dec 6, 2015)

RobertM said:


> Those who have their Sidekicks...
> 
> How exactly does the UI / mode switching work?
> 
> Can someone post of photo of the front, looking toward the LED / lens?



Click once to turn on in low. Click again to switch to medium and again to switch to high. After you settle on a mode for about 1-2 seconds, the next click will turn it off.

That being said, I wanted to reverse the mode order, and somehow managed to reverse it. Mine now turns on in high on the first press, high > medium > low. No idea how I did it. No programmability is mentioned in the manual. I'm thinking I pressed some button combo while it was charging. Haven't been able to reproduce it to turn it back to low > medium > high.

Sorry, can't take a photo at the moment! Hope that helps


----------



## archimedes (Dec 6, 2015)

RyanLF said:


> ....I wanted to reverse the mode order, and somehow managed to reverse it. Mine now turns on in high on the first press, high > medium > low. No idea how I did it. No programmability is mentioned in the manual. I'm thinking I pressed some button combo while it was charging. Haven't been able to reproduce it to turn it back to low > medium > high....



Did you call SF Customer Service to ask them ?

If / when you find out, please let us know ....


----------



## magellan (Dec 6, 2015)

run4jc said:


> Oh, man - now there's another true statement....but let's not open that can of worms. My God, my family, my friends, my truck, my firearms, my flashlights - that's a few of the things than I can depend on. Happy for the "lighter side" (pun intended) that this little lights give us!



I'm with you on all that!

I suppose in the grand scheme of things flashlights are a little thing, but they're just about a 100% fun little thing and in this world it's hard to beat that.


----------



## magellan (Dec 6, 2015)

Beckler said:


> As I mentioned earlier I find the S10 extremely annoying to use because you can't find the button (easily) in the dark. I note the S1 button is now slightly convex it appears - I wonder if that helps at all. As much as I hate twisty it does have that big advantage.



Good to know. And that's something, not owning one, that I wouldn't have guessed from the photo.


----------



## magellan (Dec 6, 2015)

monanza said:


> And flashlights are cheaper than a psychiatrist. They are therapeutic! Not the Sidekick though! :devil:
> 
> OK, I'm kidding about the Sidekick, I like it better than I thought initially but it's not going to be my goto light. Glad I did not order seconds!



You're right about that! I've tried both and I'll take flashlights any day! LOL


----------



## ForrestChump (Dec 6, 2015)

archimedes said:


> Here's my concern ... when the battery goes bad, if there's no user access for replacement, I'd have to essentially consider this a "disposable" keyring light and $70-ish is pretty pricey for that
> 
> I wonder how SF intend to handle warranty issues on this, as battery performance begins to naturally degrade (over time, and with charge / discharge cycling) ?




I'd say it's a numbers game. You sell 10,000 at a very profitable margin. 2,000 come in over the next 3-4 years for warranty. Even with a battery swap and shipping, the serviced lights are still profitable only less so than the ones they never see again. The great majority will likely be so dinged up by then most people would likely just purchase a new one. Maybe this one will be a home run and people will gladly shell out another $70 in 3 years to get a new one. The price is likely to go down as well.

Thats my guess.


----------



## applevision (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi guys, I got a nice treat today a day early: my SideKick came! 

Initial impressions (not really a formal review): It's awesome! It's my new keychain light, knocking off my long-time favorite Maratac AAA! This is saying something as those who know me know that I love small lights and have written a few threads on this topic (for example: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?216490-24-7-365-Waterproof-Neck-Carry-Light/).

First some pics!





From L-->R: La Petite Killer, Quark Mini 123, NiteCore Tube (current neck light!), Maratac AAA, brand new SureFire SideKick, 4Sevens Atom, Quark Mini CR2, the venerable Fenix LD01 (the light that started it all...), the FireFli, and the MBI Core Ti.






Closeup of the SideKick with it's nice plastic body and excellent ergonomics







Front view: a nice reflector and "power" LED, much more like the Maratac and quite unlike the NiteCore Tube with its 5mm LED.







The SideKick compared to the venerable Maratac AAA








High to show beam profile: Sidekick left, Maratac AAA right. The Sidekick produces a lot of great light!






Low: Tube on left, Sidekick right







HIGH: Tube on left, Sidekick right


*In the hand
*The SideKick feels great! It's almost exactly like a modern remote key fob for a car. This is actually bigger than I initially thought: I figured it was Photon sized, so this is significantly larger. 

*User Interface
*Dead simple: Click once and it immediately turns on low. Click again to go to medium, and again to go to the high. Click again for off. If you turn it on then wait a few seconds, the next click will turn it off. It's a soft "clicky" that doesn't really click at all, and it activates as soon as you put the pressure on--this is opposed to the NiteCore Tube which has a "reverse clicky" setup: if you just push the button on the Tube, nothing happens until you release--then it goes to low. If (on the Tube) you press and hold, then it comes on in HIGH. This is brilliant and clever and useful! But the SideKick does not have anything like this! It's just a very minimally tactile button that activates it on the push. 

***But here's the thing: just like *RyanLF* above 


RyanLF said:


> Question for you other guys that got yours already. Any idea how to reverse the mode order? I somehow reversed mine, but have no idea how I did it or how to turn it back! Nothing in the manual about it. It seems to have happened after I plugged it in and tried turning the light on while it was plugged in a few times.
> 
> My light now goes High > Medium > Low instead of the Low > Medium > High like it did when I took it out of the box.



I am in the exact same boat! After charging it for a bit, now it goes High > Medium > Low! And I don't know how to change it back?! For this kind of light, I truly do wish it were L>M>H but I honestly can't figure it out. It doesn't seem to be a button press/hold thing... It seems to have to do with charging... I need help!

*Charging
*I love the fact that it has a micro USB port and can recharge. This is such a nice feature and allows for tremendous power for it's size and the convenience of never needing a new battery. I like how the port is open without a cover (sort of--it has pluses and minuses I suppose). But it does some weird stuff when charging and there is literally NOTHING on the web about this nor in the tiny 1 page user "manual" that came with it... 

1. When you plug it in, the main emitter comes on Low. After a few seconds, it blinks on low regularly. Once nearly charged (?fully?) it does these weird rapid-series blinks (8 in a row, then 9 in a row, then it was more random...) that may have some information in them... I feel like it either telling us a voltage or is a way to customize the UI, but even after an hour or so, I couldn't find a pattern or make any changes happen reliably. Once it's fully charged, the light stays on in Low which is just odd. I honestly don't know who would have approved that--it's odd and unhelpful.

*The Beam
*The beam is pretty nice! It's a relatively warm color, with a night wide, bright spot and good spill. It really lights up a room nicely. I honestly feel like I could "clear" a room (i.e., scan it quickly to make sure no bad guys are in there) as well as practically any more powerful light given the nice beam arrangement and excellent output. It's very pleasing, indeed. It's a shockingly bright little buddy and I'm very happy. Of note, there is NO PWM on high or medium--at least none that I can detect and I'm very sensitive to it. BUT, on low it's pretty crappy. I honestly don't know why, but it's among the worst I've ever seen period, let alone in higher-quality (read: EXPENSIVE!) lights. Hmmm...

That said, the fact that high and medium and clean makes this okay in a way. But I wish we had an even lower low without the dang PWM for long nights of reading or just finding your way to your car... 

*Summary
*This is a fantastic light that--to me--breaks some new ground. It's basically a super-powered AAA keychain light, and is not really designed to compete with the Photon type lights or the NiteCore Tube. Where do we stand? The NiteCore Tube is perfect for my neck light: it's very small, super light, easy to operate with 1 hand, reliable, rechargeable, and lays flat against the chest. It's PERFECT for that role. The SideKick is something different--it would be too big and bulky around the neck, but is an ideal keychain light: ergonomic, super bright, rechargeable, and presumably durable. I have a large stable of keychain lights and this one has bumped them all to take the coveted place on the keychain. I'm very pumped, but now I just need to figure out the modes and charging mysteries...

-Applevision


----------



## applevision (Dec 7, 2015)

Update!

I was playing around with it and now it's BACK to Low>Medium>High!

It seemed like plugging it in and then pressing and holding did it?

Further experiments to come... But it CAN be done!


----------



## ForrestChump (Dec 7, 2015)

applevision said:


> Update!
> 
> I was playing around with it and now it's BACK to Low>Medium>High!
> 
> ...



Just hit up tech support tomorrow. It sounds like a unpublished feature? I have caught mistakes in the manuals before.

OK SF....You may have finally got me...This ones pretty slick thus far....... PWM on low thought eh?


Good write up apple. Thanks.


----------



## marinemaster (Dec 7, 2015)

Ask them if there is a way to disable light on or light flashing while charging.


----------



## monanza (Dec 7, 2015)

Nice review applevision. I can't say it will be my keychain or goto small light any time soon but after my initial brain fart (thought I needed to cycle through high to turn off) I find I rather like it. It is a little big but the other side of the coin is that it feels good in the hand. Since I find it a little too slippery, I used Gear Gripz and here is the outcome:









This layout seems best suited for my right handedness and hand size. The pictures over emphasize the gear gripz, they are not as visible in hand.


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 7, 2015)

applevision said:


>


Thanks for the photos. A lot of nice features in the Sidekick. Enjoy!
If I googled the weights right, the Sidekick is heavier than TWO Maratacs with Eneloop batteries.
And for the price of one Sidekick, one can buy THREE Olight i3s

not saying one is better, buy them all


----------



## Beckler (Dec 7, 2015)

ForrestChump said:


> Just hit up tech support tomorrow. It sounds like a unpublished feature? I have caught mistakes in the manuals before.



I'd be really surprised if it was a feature and they just forgot to mention it.  All electronics do odd things and it sounds like this is a bug or defect; it's V1.0 after all (not to excuse it in the slightest).


----------



## run4jc (Dec 7, 2015)

Well I just got mine when I went home for lunch. 





I like it. It may be the first "key ring" light that I would carry without having another light on me. Yes, it's bigger than the typical key ring light, but the form factor is so much like a key fob that it just works. I haven't checked it in my sphere yet, but it looks to be as bright as they claim. The interface, as has been commented on already, is uber simple....low/med/high/off. Let it stay on for a few seconds at a level then the button switches the light off.






Yes, the main LED flashes while it is charging then glows when the charge is complete. Oh, well...just don't charge it by the bed at night.



I'm a bit distracted because my MecArmy triple came today, but this Sidekick will surely see carry on my keyring, and I will surely use it. I will probably keep another small EDC in pocket for dog walks and such, but I could easily get by with the Sidekick.


----------



## applevision (Dec 7, 2015)

monanza said:


> Nice review applevision. I can't say it will be my keychain or goto small light any time soon but after my initial brain fart (thought I needed to cycle through high to turn off) I find I rather like it. It is a little big but the other side of the coin is that it feels good in the hand. Since I find it a little too slippery, I used Gear Gripz and here is the outcome:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very cool use of the Gear Gripz!


----------



## RyanLF (Dec 7, 2015)

Just got off the phone with tech support about the thing somehow switching mode order to high > med > low. They said they need to do some research and they'll call me back. Sounds like I wasn't the first one to call, as they didn't ask for any details beyond my name and phone number


----------



## scout24 (Dec 7, 2015)

The Eagle has landed... Never got a true shipping notice, just an estimated delivery date from Amazon... Fit and finish are very good, indexes nicely in the hand, the switch is nice, keyring attachment point seems sturdy. I agree it's somewhat portly, but some pocket time will be the true test. 5th jeans pocket maybe? I found the "removable bezel" interesting... Who's going to be the first to try to open it to swap an emitter??? :devil:

EDIT- I like the Gripz dots above, monanza. How is it in and out of your pocket with those on? Also, gotta love the MONSTER micro usb cable it comes with. Mine's just connected to my phone charger below...


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Dec 7, 2015)

I realize that Surefire is kinda new at some of this keychain light stuff but the blinking emitter charge indication and disco PWM on low is hard to accept at this price point in my opinion. 

Plugging the light into a phone charger on the nightstand with your keys seems to be a pretty obvious workflow to me. What were they thinking? 

Like other recent blister pack products the light was a struggle to get unpacked without self-mutilation. I was trying to get the little spring gate clip attached to the split ring on the light and the clip went missing. I spent about ten minutes crawling on my belly like a reptile looking under the bed and looking in the cushions of the recliner. The Sidekick has a nice wide beam for such a search in close quarters. When I stood up I felt the spring clip in my shoe.

Tint is good by recent Surefire standards, mine nudges the green edge of the color chart to my eye.

I plugged the light into a Windows computer to see if a USB interface was detected, the computer did not seem to see the Sidekick at all. The light started to blink the secret codes when plugged in to the PC as if it was communicating with the Mothership in Fountain Valley.

After a few minutes the light went on steady PWM low. If you try to turn the light off while it is charging by cycling though the modes, it comes back on in low. I guess if you don't charge it at night or put a piece of electrical tape over the lens it won't be a problem but again, what were they thinking?

Is there perhaps a way to force a programming mode for firmware updates? Or is this like the Rev. 1.0 EB1 where things will be corrected in later production units?


----------



## scout24 (Dec 7, 2015)

Personally, my phone stays plugged in on my dresser overnight, so this will either get charged during the day at work or after dog walking/before bed. In the car is always a possibility, too. I am liking the tint on mine, nice and white. In agreement with Vox on the beam- wide and smooth. I'm encouraged by the "Sidekick-A" on the packaging. Maybe more versions to come?


----------



## ForrestChump (Dec 7, 2015)

monanza said:


> I used Gear Gripz and here is the outcome......



Genius. I was just checking this stuff out. Is it durable / long lasting?



Beckler said:


> I'd be really surprised if it was a feature and they just forgot to mention it.  All electronics do odd things and it sounds like this is a bug or defect; it's V1.0 after all (not to excuse it in the slightest).



Well if it's another light not ready for primetime....... I will have to reframe from this thread to keep it running smoothly.


----------



## monanza (Dec 7, 2015)

scout24 said:


> I like the Gripz dots above, monanza. How is it in and out of your pocket with those on?



Quite normal, no catching at all, goes in and out smoothly (I feel like this has been said before :thinking: ). No lint collected so far but only time will tell on that one.



ForrestChump said:


> Is it durable / long lasting?



Too early to tell at this point. Feels durable but have not used it enough to swear by it.

I am considering slicing out smaller geometric shapes and using them all around. Was just too lazy to do it over the weekend. What else is the weekend for but laziness, eh?


----------



## applevision (Dec 7, 2015)

RyanLF said:


> Just got off the phone with tech support about the thing somehow switching mode order to high > med > low. They said they need to do some research and they'll call me back. Sounds like I wasn't the first one to call, as they didn't ask for any details beyond my name and phone number



+1! I called today too, and they took down my name and number and said they'd call me back. He said that he didn't even have one himself yet… hee hee! CPF Power!


----------



## ForrestChump (Dec 7, 2015)

RyanLF said:


> Just got off the phone with tech support about the thing somehow switching mode order to high > med > low. They said they need to do some research and they'll call me back. Sounds like I wasn't the first one to call, as they didn't ask for any details beyond my name and phone number



Im out.

Good luck to everybody.

:wave:


----------



## Timothybil (Dec 8, 2015)

Come on guys, where are the beam shots? At least a couple shots of someone's back yard so we can see spill and range.


----------



## lumen aeternum (Dec 8, 2015)

price?


----------



## GunnarGG (Dec 8, 2015)

I think it was in a Fenix thread that I once wished for a 2x AAA flashlight with the batteries side by side.
This isn't AAA but it is about the form factor that I imagined.
Looks really interesting.


----------



## run4jc (Dec 8, 2015)

Timothybil said:


> Come on guys, where are the beam shots? At least a couple shots of someone's back yard so we can see spill and range.



Well, not a lot to look at but I'll share this shot. Taken with an iPhone with the exposure locked - light is on high - back of fence is maybe 75 feet.




For grins, this is the new MecArmy PT16 Triple - received on the same day. Good thing I don't suffer from ADD - lots of new toys to play with yesterday!






lumen aeternum said:


> price?



About $70 on Amazon. YMMV

Here I go again and will probably be accused of being a Surefire Fanboy (which anyone who knows me knows that I'm no Surefire fanboy!) This is a cool little light. The beam is really good - mine has decent tint with only the slightest amount of green that could in fact be my imagination. I don't suffer from sensitivity to PWM, so I don't see any on low. Medium is really useful anyway. Beam reminds me of the Titan Plus, which makes perfect sense since the reflectors and emitters are probably the same. I don't know that for a fact, by the way - just looks that way to me

Interface is KISS. Yes, I'd love mode memory, but at least I know that the light will always come on at the low setting.

My favorite part of the light is the feel in the hand. Very comfortable and natural. I carry 2 key rings - one with my truck/house keys and one with my car/house keys. I'll be getting another one of these so that both sets of keys has one. Sorry, Titan A - you've been replaced!


----------



## MikeSalt (Dec 8, 2015)

Interesting design-language direction, and completely unexpected from Surefire. I'd suspect these were prohibitively expensive by the time you've shipped them to the UK.


----------



## Beckler (Dec 8, 2015)

The thought of PWM I don't like. No excuse for that. Anyway is there a Titan plus thread? Searching thread titles yields nothing so it must be in some other thread?


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Dec 8, 2015)

scout24 said:


> I'm encouraged by the "Sidekick-A" on the packaging. Maybe more versions to come?



I was thinking the same thing when I saw that labeling.

The form factor is nice for a small light and, unlike its Titan cousins, the Sidekick will not roll off the table. The switch button takes a very firm push and is hard to actuate accidentally I would think. In the dark, the diamond pattern on the switch cover is easy to find with your fingertips as is the aperture of the emitter for correct orientation off the keychain.

Just like with the Titans, the wide beam is great for navigating stairs and hallways in the dark.

I'm glad the charging port doesn't have a cover, I've had cell phones in the past where the cover was an annoyance and I finally tore it off.

A day later the pronounced PWM on low is still somewhat disconcerting to me. As others have observed, the emitter and power levels are similar to the Titan Plus. I'm guessing that the Sidekick uses a lithium polymer battery with maybe a 3.7 volt nominal voltage so the electronics (or, at least, the firmware) would be different from the 1.5 volt Titan Plus.

Surefire lights rarely exhibit visible PWM in my experience, selfbuilt did discuss 'a very definite PWM-like effect' at some levels of the SureFire UB3T in the second half of this detailed review post:http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ALYSIS-more!&p=3741961&viewfull=1#post3741961


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe (Dec 8, 2015)

Am I to believe they don't tell you what LED they use?

obi


----------



## BenChiew (Dec 8, 2015)

Just stumbled on this thread and didn't want to read thru 6 pages of postings. How is it in terms of water proofing? I see an open usb port. Is there some kind of material to stop water from getting in. Thanks.


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 8, 2015)

Beckler said:


> is there a Titan plus thread?


Yes, google "candlepower titan plus"


Obijuan Kenobe said:


> Am I to believe they don't tell you what LED they use?


Yes, call them on the phone and share what you learn?


BenChiew said:


> didn't want to read thru 6 pages of postings.


try searching the thread for keyword "water"


lumen aeternum said:


> price?


google "surefire sidekick"


run4jc said:


>



That looks excellent! Thanks for the photo!


----------



## nbp (Dec 8, 2015)

Beckler said:


> The thought of PWM I don't like. No excuse for that. Anyway is there a Titan plus thread? Searching thread titles yields nothing so it must be in some other thread?



https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/407689


----------



## Beckler (Dec 8, 2015)

nbp said:


> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/407689



Ok there it is, thanks. I'd searched 'surefire titan plus'


----------



## Derek Dean (Dec 8, 2015)

run4jc, thanks for the beamshot and comparison. That looks like a very useful beam profile.


----------



## applevision (Dec 8, 2015)

Okay, SureFire got back to me by phone today!
They said that there _is_ a way to change the order of brightness levels!

Here is the procedure to change the order of the modes:

1. Plug the light into a power source
2. The LED should come on briefly and then shuts off before it start blinking
3. Press the power button 3 times (on, then off, then on again) and leave it on for at least 5 seconds
4. Turn it off and then unplug it.

And Voila! The order is now reversed! If you had it H>M>L it will be L>M>H. I've tested it a few times and it works great! This is a cool feature!!!

-Applevision

p.s. I'm leaving mine on L>M>H despite the yucky PWM on low... 
p.p.s. This is the most excited I've been about a light in years! It's such a good buddy. I think I am going to order another for backup. If it were about $20 cheaper, I'd get one for all my close friends for Xmas. It's just a _little_ pricey to do that, especially because I think that non-flashaholics will not quite "get" it and why it is so great...


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Dec 8, 2015)

applevision said:


> And Voila! The order is now reversed! If you had it H>M>L it will be L>M>H. I've tested it a few times and it works great! This is a cool feature!!!
> 
> -Applevision



Thanks for sharing this! Now, if we can just find the Easter egg that turns off the idiotic flashing emitter while charging...


----------



## marinemaster (Dec 8, 2015)

Derek Dean said:


> run4jc, thanks for the beamshot and comparison. That looks like a very useful beam profile.



Looks good for sure. That what is the highlight of the Titan. Maybe they will make a Sidekick or whatever is called with 15/125 lumens. Works great for the regular Titan.


----------



## hivoltage (Dec 8, 2015)

Whoaaaaaa....$70 for a keychain light. My 45 lumen Tube might be OK after all! Or maybe I need one after all!!


----------



## sledhead (Dec 8, 2015)

Surefire posted a you tube video 22hrs ago. Also it is on there site now. Video looks great! Pretty sure I need one to complement my Dominator. :devil:


----------



## applevision (Dec 8, 2015)

hivoltage said:


> Whoaaaaaa....$70 for a keychain light. My 45 lumen Tube might be OK after all! Or maybe I need one after all!!


Yep, I think you need one! 

In all seriousness, this is a very different light. My Tube is a wonderful backup light, that I use to navigate to the bathroom at night, to read a book if I am in a place where I can't use any other lights or brighter lights might be disturbing, or when all other lights go out… But the sidekick is something different: this is a powerful light that could honestly replace a Mag light or other powerful handheld flashlight for regular use! I'm not saying that you would, and especially flashaholics like us probably _would_ not, but the smooth, broad beam, and tremendous brightness from this little wonder means that it could be a regular duty light, albeit one that fits in your pocket. I will try to post some pictures later, but I've been playing with it compared to my Pelican 7060 which is an amazing light (and, incidentally, was the official flashlight of the LAPD when it launched) and I have to say that the SureFire is in some ways even better! It has a much smoother beam profile with less intense spot, and has a much better tint. As crazy as it sounds, a keychain-sized light can now equal or beat the performance of a larger high-performance handheld light from just a few years ago. I think that I did not appreciate it fully until I held one in my hands and used it… It seems like it is just a little pocket like, but somehow it is much more!


----------



## BenChiew (Dec 8, 2015)

Ok. I will do that once I get to a computer. 

try searching the thread for keyword "water"


----------



## monanza (Dec 9, 2015)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Thanks for sharing this! Now, if we can just find the Easter egg that turns off the idiotic flashing emitter while charging...



My sentiments exactly! I can live with it but can't help but wonder why it was done that way. Why not a secondary LED or why not a slowly pulsating sub lumen (probably not such a good idea after all) instead of distractingly flashing. I hope someone will provide insight because I am very curious.


----------



## applevision (Dec 9, 2015)

A few more updates before sleep...

1. Here is the youtube link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iqa5PGpJ0Go It's a good video!

2. Some comparisons to bigger lights to help folks understand how potent this little guy is:





The players (from L->R): SureFire Sidekick, Zebralight SC600 (an insanely awesome light!), Pelican 7060 (The official light of the LAPD back when it launched in 2007!), and the light that started my journey, the Ray-O-Vac Sportsman Extreme from 2007!
(Back then, it was considered an incredible breakthrough. It uses 3 C batteries and was considered a powerful Maglite killer! )






From the front: Ray-O-Vac, Pelican, Zebralight, and the Sidekick

And now some beam shots! (Disclaimer: these are NOT fancy! They are done with an iPhone 6s + and so are for relative comparison purposes only):





Ray-O-Vac mightily outclassed by the Pelican 7060 which was my first "powerful" light.

but then check this out...




The beautiful and potent Zebra on the left blasting past the Pelican on the right... With a bigger, brighter, and smoother spot, far better tint, and larger and more beautiful spill.







We have that potent bluish spill and bright spot of the 7060 on the left... but look at that gorgeous, creamy WALL OF LIGHT blasting from the tiny Sidekick on the right (on high)! 'Tis a thing of beauty, and as I've become more sophisticated with lights, I realize that this type of beam is oh-so-much-more-useful than a small, blinding spot. 


We can see the magic and sophistication of the Zebralight here, an incredible modern flashlight (although this is only MKI, the MKII is even better!)...




Zebralight on the L (high but not the "turbo" alternate high mode which is really scary bright) and Sidekick on the R (high).
Similar creamy white color, the Zebra has a more defined spot and a gorgeous beam--no doubt that it is a superior light, but it's running off an 18650 battery and is by no means a "keychain" light--the Sidekick is honestly holding its own, which is insanity for such a small light.


But the thing that blows me away about the Sidekick is how good it is at lighting up an area or a room... Pitch black bathroom shots below:







On the Left: This is the Pelican 7060 doing a good job of blasting a spot in there and lighting things up... but the spot/spill is too much, I think, making it hard to see into the room well. Imagine if you were "clearing" this room tactically, or perhaps more prosaically, looking into a room or an area for something... it's like searching with a spot light. Compare that to...

On the Right we see the even, smooth, creamy wall O'light (TM) of the Sidekick. Notice how it feels like daylight coming through a window instead of a spotlight shining down? Notice how bright all the things are in the periphery... Well, that Pelican was only around 160 lumens or so... and the 300 lumens of the Sidekick really shine here.

My oh my, how far we've come!

-Applevision


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe (Dec 9, 2015)

applevision said:


> A few more updates before sleep...
> 
> 1. Here is the youtube link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iqa5PGpJ0Go It's a good video!
> 
> ...



Maybe you need to get yourself a mule if you don't like spots. 

This is more or less a mule with a less than perfect spread of light, albeit superior to a spot/throw light. 

I am still skeptical when there is 1.) PWM on low and 2.) they don't even use a conventional LED they are willing to tell us about.

obi


----------



## applevision (Dec 9, 2015)

Obijuan Kenobe said:


> Maybe you need to get yourself a mule if you don't like spots.
> 
> This is more or less a mule with a less than perfect spread of light, albeit superior to a spot/throw light.
> 
> ...



While it's true that I do appreciate mules (pure flood lights), I would argue that this is actually very different and far more advanced. This light _does_ have a spot, actually has fairly impressive throw for such a small reflector, and is much more sophisticated than a simple mule. In my opinion, this is the type of beam pattern that approaches perfection: it still has a spot and spill, but they are optimized to be incredibly useful, something that very high-end lights have been doing for awhile now. Clearly, some of this is subjective, and this is where the art of the beam comes in, but the fact that this is so pleasing to my jaded eye has real meaning, I think.

As for not knowing what LED they are using, I'm less concerned about this. Over the years I have found that sometimes the nameless Chinese LEDs have outperformed some of our best known brands, and I think the proof is in the pudding here that this is a fine emitter. 

However, I do agree with the PWM on low being crappy!


----------



## seery (Dec 9, 2015)

Bring to market a new light that's cheaply built, grossly overpriced, and not properly vetted. 

This is Surefire's new MO.

In 10 short years they've gone from top dog to nearly irrelevant. 

I used to be a huge Surefire fan. Maybe there's still time to right the ship and become great again.

We can only hope.


----------



## applevision (Dec 9, 2015)

seery said:


> Bring to market a new light that's cheaply built, grossly overpriced, and not properly vetted.
> 
> This is Surefire's new MO.
> 
> ...



Wow, *seery*, these are harsh words. 
I've read about Surefire lights for many years but have never owned one, and if I am a fanboy of anything, it is of Zebralights. That said, this light does not seem to be cheaply built it all, the price is high but does not seem exorbitant to me, and I think that we are vetting it right now on CPF and it is doing pretty well!


----------



## scout24 (Dec 9, 2015)

Seery- While I respect your opinion, the points you raise are exactly that. I don't think a case can be made for cheaply built. Grossly overpriced is subjective, based on comparable products, and has been beaten to death here on the forum. Not properly vetted I assume references the battery fitment issues with the Titan A, which SF has addressed, and the UI timing on the Plus, which is at least predictable if not everyone's cup of tea. Not the first manufacturer to have a UI that needs familiarization... Different strokes for different folks. If you'd like to see the ship being righted, I suggest the newer Fury with hex head and knurling. Give it a try, I think you'll like it. The Sidekick may surprise you, too. Solidly built once you have it in hand, and the reversible UI which leads me to think there may be more in the programming or more coming in future models...


----------



## leon2245 (Dec 9, 2015)

Obijuan Kenobe said:


> Maybe you need to get yourself a mule* if you don't like spots.
> *
> This is more or less a mule with a less than perfect spread of light, albeit superior to a spot/throw light.
> 
> ...



maybe he does lol but wow _that's_ the single point you sifted a.v.'s massive comparisons post down to? 

I'd like to see some comparisons of similar output mules in this size and form factor, but idk what could possibly on all three of those fronts. Maybe if lupine made a keychain light, but I would have some bad news to everyone who thinks this one is so overpriced already lol!


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 9, 2015)

applevision said:


>


Excellent wall of light
thanks for taking the time to share the photos
and very happy for you to be enjoying the Sidekick so much

Im quite amazed you are comparing it to Zebralight. To be fair, I think it would be informative to know how many mah each light is loaded with, as this speaks to runtime. For me it is also informative to know the weight of each with batteries (just the zebra and sidekick). Its possible they both weigh the same and have the same runtimes?

and speaking of runtime, the 300 lumen specification of the sidekick may be misleading.. look at the runtime on high for the 300 lumen Titan..

point being, the Sidekick might only be 300 lumens for the first minute of the fully charged battery, and may actually average out to about 60 lumens after that. And yes, 60 lumens in a diffused beam is plenty to light up a bathroom

This is from a thread about the 300 lumen Titan, I think similar factors may apply to the sidekick, not sure.. they use different battery chemistries..


Beckler said:


> Obviously it doesn't come anywhere remotely close to 300 Lm for one hour but they are deliberately trying to make you think that it does..


imo Runtime Graphs add a lot of useful information.

a quote from selfbuilt: 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?354117
P.S.: Despite the above, _I continue to recommend that people do NOT focus on max lumens estimates at the rather arbitrary time point of 30 secs post-activation (i.e. the ANSI FL-1 standard)._ It is far more important to pay attention to the actual output/runtime graphs, as these show you how the relative output changes over time. On max, a lot of Iights tend to drop off rapidly in output, or step-down after a couple of minutes. As such, you risk being misled if you simply look at ANSI FL-1 output and runtime values for a given light. I discuss the importance of comparing runtime graphs visually on my Testing Methods - Runtimes page... 


here is the High mode for the Titan Plus





it shows 20% of 300 lumens, for 3 hours on Lithium Primary.. so about 60 lumens for about 3 hours

now medium





it shows 90% of 75.. about 68 lumens, for a little less than 3 hours...

hope that helps
and I look forward to runtime graphs for the Sidekick


----------



## applevision (Dec 9, 2015)

jon_slider said:


> Excellent wall of light
> thanks for taking the time to share the photos
> and very happy for you to be enjoying the Sidekick so much
> 
> ...



Great points, *Jon*, and thank you for sobering me up a bit. I reckon you are exactly right on these issues and I realize I didn't mean to suggest that this was really _comparable_ to the Zebra here. This is just such an interesting light to me: it's just a bit bigger than AAA lights and--to my hand and mind, is somehow more compact than the AA lights--and yet seems like it's in a totally different class when it comes to output. I started by comparing it to the Tube, the Maratac and other small lights, but it just felt ridiculous since it is so much more powerful. 

We need Selfbuilt or another of our seasoned expert reviewers to have a look and let us know and I'd love for more impressions here and comparisons: what other lights are like this? I am pining for an Olight S1 because I feel it may be a similar pocket rocket... Thoughts?


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 9, 2015)

applevision said:


> I am pining for an Olight S1 because I feel it may be a similar pocket rocket... Thoughts?



I have not seen runtime graphs for either.

Olight S1 aluminum weighs 61 grams with a CR123, modes are 0.5-8-80-500 with NO PWM
Sidekick weighs 57 grams with rechargeable LiIon, modes are 5-60-300 with PWM, and it costs $20 more than the Olight.
The weights are quite close, form factor quite different, the Olight has a moonlight low that I like to have, and No PWM, which is important to me. Im tempted by the Copper version, but its even heavier.
Neither is better, get both


----------



## applevision (Dec 9, 2015)

jon_slider said:


> I have not seen runtime graphs for either.
> 
> Olight S1 aluminum weighs 61 grams with a CR123, modes are 0.5-8-80-500 with NO PWM
> Sidekick weighs 57 grams with rechargeable LiIon, modes are 5-60-300 with PWM, and it costs $20 more than the Olight.
> ...



Love it!

I think I'm pulling trigger on it...


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm not quite ready to attempt a teardown of the Sidekick but I notice that the side opposite the power switch seems to have a plastic card label held in a rectangular window by two long side tabs. Pressing the plastic with 'SIDEKICK' written on it doesn't make it flex much at all.

Is this a blowout panel of some sort to relieve pressure in case of a LiPo battery explosion? Many large aircraft have similar panels inside and outside as a backup to relieve pressure differentials, both positive and negative, and prevent structural damage.

Or, is this cutout for future attachment of say, a pistol mount?


----------



## applevision (Dec 9, 2015)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> I'm not quite ready to attempt a teardown of the Sidekick but I notice that the side opposite the power switch seems to have a plastic card label held in a rectangular window by two long side tabs. Pressing the plastic with 'SIDEKICK' written on it doesn't make it flex much at all.
> 
> Is this a blowout panel of some sort to relieve pressure in case of a LiPo battery explosion? Many large aircraft have similar panels inside and outside as a backup to relieve pressure differentials, both positive and negative, and prevent structural damage.
> 
> Or, is this cutout for future attachment of say, a pistol mount?



I think that said plate is metal and is for heat transfer. It gets pretty hot when it has been on High for a bit...


----------



## archimedes (Dec 9, 2015)

leon2245 said:


> ....
> Maybe if lupine made a keychain light, but I would have some bad news to everyone who thinks this one is so overpriced already lol!



Would be very interested in a Lupine keyring light ... 



jon_slider said:


> ....
> To be fair, I think it would be informative to know how many mah each light is loaded with, as this speaks to runtime....
> 
> imo Runtime Graphs add a lot of useful information....and I look forward to runtime graphs for the Sidekick



Agreed, on both points. I would like more info on battery capacity, and definitely a runtime / regulation graph.



applevision said:


> .... I started by comparing it to the Tube, the Maratac and other small lights, but it just felt ridiculous since it is so much more powerful.
> 
> ....I'd love for more impressions here and comparisons: what other lights are like this? ....



I would like to see this matched up with the MecArmy SGN3. High output XP-G2, similar form factor. I think the additional UV and red outputs are nice. Half the max output. Half the price. Lipo 280mAh, USB/Micro rechargeable (with charge status LEDs) . UI is M/L/H/off (short press), long press for spectrum change.

Seems solidly built, metal case. Looks like it's sealed up though, probably friction press-fit and/or glued. According to the spec sheet, 38g and 59mm x 23mm x 10mm in size. Supposedly IPX5.

Short of customs like @sunny_nites upcoming G5, that would be the closest competition in this niche, I'd think.


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 9, 2015)

archimedes said:


> I would like to see this matched up with the MecArmy SGN3…





archimedes said:


> @sunny_nites upcoming G5


Great info! I look forward to your reviews 

Surefire Sidekick mode sequence 5-60-300, weight 56 grams, $70, Yes PWM
MecArmy SGN3 mode sequence 50-5-160, weight 38 grams, $40, ??? PWM
Sunny G5 mode sequence ramping 4000k XPG2 to 190 lumens, weight ?? grams, cost $??, Yes PWM


----------



## applevision (Dec 9, 2015)

archimedes said:


> I would like to see this matched up with the MecArmy SGN3. High output XP-G2, similar form factor. I think the additional UV and red outputs are nice. Half the max output. Half the price. Lipo 280mAh, USB/Micro rechargeable (with charge status LEDs) . UI is M/L/H/off (short press), long press for spectrum change.
> 
> Seems solidly built, metal case. Looks like it's sealed up though, probably friction press-fit and/or glued. According to the spec sheet, 38g and 59mm x 23mm x 10mm in size. Supposedly IPX5.



My MecArmy SGN3 just shipped! As soon as it arrives, we will do a "shoot out" between the SGN3 and the Sidekick... Can't wait!!


----------



## archimedes (Dec 9, 2015)

jon_slider said:


> Great info! I look forward to your reviews ....



If someone wanted to loan me a Sidekick, and the @sunny_nites prototype, ... sure [emoji14]



applevision said:


> My MecArmy SGN3 just shipped! As soon as it arrives, we will do a "shoot out" between the SGN3 and the Sidekick... Can't wait!!



:twothumbs


----------



## marinemaster (Dec 9, 2015)

Anyone knows what is the battery mah in this ? It must have been one of the determining factors in the size of it to be able to produce 300 lumens/battery size/runtime.


----------



## precisionworks (Dec 9, 2015)

Don't read the "what's new" section without your credit card. My Sidekick arrives Friday.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Dec 10, 2015)

applevision said:


> I think that said plate is metal and is for heat transfer. It gets pretty hot when it has been on High for a bit...



A quick off topic question, is your moniker related to Bob Bishop's 1978 Apple ][ music video?

I decided to check out how hot and how long the Sidekick would run on High.

The light was fully charged, got the secret coded flashes and then went steady on Low mode.

Unplugged the light from the charger, turned it on High and started the timer. As you commented, after a while on High, the light was as hot as a two dollar pistol on the metal plate with the labeling but it seemed to be thermally stable and there was no ominous burning odor. I didn't have any way to accurately measure the output but it looked like it was still plenty bright when it started to fluctuate at 58 minutes. There was visible, seemingly regular PWM superimposed on the wildly varying beam once the fluctuations started.

The brightness fluctuations continued for about four minutes and then the light shut down. I could turn the light back on, it would go up to High for a few seconds and then shut down again. It would run continuously in low, I didn't want to press my luck with a nearly dead LiPo battery but it does seem that after High runs out you could still get what SF calls 'usable' light for a while longer in a critical situation.

Anyway, a lot of output for almost an hour in a small light, I predict there will be noticeably more area under the curve of the runtime plots on High than with the comparably spec'd SF Titan Plus.


----------



## applevision (Dec 10, 2015)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> A quick off topic question, is your moniker related to Bob Bishop's 1978 Apple ][ music video?
> 
> I decided to check out how hot and how long the Sidekick would run on High.
> 
> ...



Awesome! Thank you so much for doing this. This helps bolster my faith in SureFire and in this light. It's honestly one of my favorite lights of all time--I don't know why and I feel a little silly about it, but I can't stop thinking about it, holding it, playing with it... It's just one of those "home runs". 

As for my CPF "Callsign", it's actually based on seeing this in front of my face so many years ago:







Cheers!

-Applevision


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Dec 10, 2015)

applevision said:


> As for my CPF "Callsign", it's actually based on seeing this in front of my face so many years ago:



Thanks for the reply!

Here's an earlier use of the name for a late 1970's milestone in personal computer multimedia:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiWE-aO-cyU

Back to the Sidekick. I'm still trying to figure out why Surefire had to use PWM on the low level. I've got a Titan T1A and a Titan-A on the table, their low levels are smooth as silk. Is there something about the voltage or load characteristics of the presumed LiPo battery in the Sidekick that, unlike with the Titans, favors the use of PWM for low?


----------



## scout24 (Dec 10, 2015)

Vox-  :thumbsup: Thank you for hammering out a runtime test on high! Glad to hear how well it went.


----------



## RIX TUX (Dec 10, 2015)

This light is nice but pricey. It might have been made for just Christmas, not really like other sf lights. It must have cost $15 to produce. But I would like one, and hope more colors come out.


----------



## applevision (Dec 10, 2015)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> Here's an earlier use of the name for a late 1970's milestone in personal computer multimedia:
> 
> ...



That's so cool--very old school Apple! Love it!

I also wonder if there is something about the battery that necessitated PWM... hmmmm!


----------



## sledhead (Dec 11, 2015)

Have too ask: Why is Amazon the only one selling this light so far? No dealers that I can see have it yet? 

Want one but, would prefer to get it someplace I am familiar with.


----------



## hivoltage (Dec 11, 2015)

I wondered that too......only Amazon sells it so far????


----------



## badtziscool (Dec 11, 2015)

Man. Yet another light to purchase. I really do like the form factor of the Sidekick. It just fits so naturally on a keychain and has a one handed UI. Although other keychain lights can be used one handed, doing so is a bit clumsy. 

Now the next question is, who has a CNC milling machine that can replicate the Sidekick body in Ti?!?!?!


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Dec 11, 2015)

RIX TUX said:


> This light is nice but pricey. It might have been made for just Christmas, not really like other sf lights. It must have cost $15 to produce. But I would like one, and hope more colors come out.



I'm tempted to purchase a few Sidekicks to give as presents but I keep thinking that the flashing charge indication might keep these off the night stand and out of the car when charging at night.

In years past I've given lights such as SF E1B's only to see them tossed in a drawer after the first CR123A battery runs down. The recipient sees the replacement cell on the rack at the grocery store for $11 labeled as a camera battery and says no way. :thumbsdow

The ubiquitous micro USB charging port on the Sidekick means that the battery problem is solved in my opinion. But, the bright flashing charge indication means you can't plug the light in just anywhere, particularly in public. I would hesitate to charge this light in an airport terminal these days for example. You might be the next Clock Boy. 

Earlier this year I bought a couple of SureFire Titan-A's to evaluate as gifts, one arrived already opened and both had serious issues with mode switching.

As always, unless the person knows something about lights, they will probably think the SF Sidekick is a $4.95 keychain flashlight from Walmart.

Years later the gift lights that I now see used the most seem to be a handful of Fenix E01's that I gave to family and friends as stocking stuffers. Simple interface, bullet-proof construction, readily available battery. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Dec 11, 2015)

Was wondering if this circuit is similar to pk's Rogue circuit, where it would run for 10 minutes in regulation then drop to direct drive, but if you turned it off and back on it would go back to regulation at the high mode or close to it? Just thinking out loud.

Bill


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 11, 2015)

Must admit, I'm waiting for this one. :huh:


----------



## Bucky (Dec 11, 2015)

I just got mine today and really like it. It's smaller, lighter, and brighter than I was expecting after reading through this thread. 

The only downside is the flashing while charging. Also, when I charged it tonight it appears that when it finished charging it stopped flashing and turned on to the lowest level. Is that what everyone else is experiencing?



monanza said:


> Nice review applevision. I can't say it will be my keychain or goto small light any time soon but after my initial brain fart (thought I needed to cycle through high to turn off) I find I rather like it. It is a little big but the other side of the coin is that it feels good in the hand. Since I find it a little too slippery, I used Gear Gripz and here is the outcome:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are Gear Gripz for sale, or are we in Kickstarter limbo where they are shipping sold orders, but not accepting new orders?

I searched the web, but couldn't find them for sale anywhere. I would like to add them to my Sidekick because it is a little bit on the slippery side.


----------



## monanza (Dec 11, 2015)

You can get them at Fenix Outfitters. $15 for three sheets; choose your pattern.


----------



## precisionworks (Dec 12, 2015)

Bucky said:


> I just got mine today and really like it. It's smaller, lighter, and brighter than I was expecting after reading through this thread. ...


Got mine today also, used it tonight in some pitch black places. Flood beam with good throw, simple UI, disappears in my Levi's pocket.

My only gripe - no mode memory. Even so, I'll probably buy a couple more.


----------



## Lightman2 (Dec 12, 2015)

Quite annoyed that SF are only selling these through Amazon. Outside of the US where I am and learning Amazon does not ship these lights outside the US means my Christmas will not be as bright as it could be. Now I have to find someone who can buy for me and ship. Chances are I can do that but to get one under the tree for the day (Christmas day) seems highly unlikely. Despite the findings by selfbuilt and with others finding a few cons I still think this light will be a winner with many simply due to the usb charging and flat keyring friendly shape. I have seen the SF video from their web site and with someone stating great light intensity for at least 58 minutes all is good enough for me. My latest light was the Zebra running on one 123 3 volt lithium. Still love Zebra for the UI. Have passed on buying the SF Titan plus due to two hands operation so for smal high powered lights the Sidekick works for me. If anyone can get me a new unopened Sidekick for Christmas that would be appreciated.


----------



## Overload (Dec 12, 2015)

Are run times affected by heat buildup? That is, if a light gets too hot will it change the brightness or runtime? I remember a light YEARS ago that used your grasping hand to keep heat down.


----------



## pk (Dec 12, 2015)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Was wondering if this circuit is similar to pk's Rogue circuit, where it would run for 10 minutes in regulation then drop to direct drive, but if you turned it off and back on it would go back to regulation at the high mode or close to it? Just thinking out loud.
> Bill


You should know that SF conservative ideology will not do that, cuz they will consider that kind of exploration will be a RISK factor.


----------



## pk (Dec 12, 2015)

Overload said:


> Are run times affected by heat buildup? That is, if a light gets too hot will it change the brightness or runtime? I remember a light YEARS ago that used your grasping hand to keep heat down.


Good news and Bad news.
Good = when battery gets heat up, electrons move faster and battery gets happy and works really good.
Bad = LED gets heat up, less photons comes out.

Battery keep pumping better juice, but LED do not produce enough photons... 
Can't win all the time..

*battery manufacturers keep telling you place battery in cool place to reduce self-discharge by limiting electron movements
Arctic station can't use Alkaline battery flashlights, due to this issue. they all use Lithium battery flashlights for this reason.
Lithium battery behaves much better with low temperature.


----------



## precisionworks (Dec 12, 2015)

pjandyho said:


> ... Not sure about the push button switch concept for a keychain light though, after all it is going to reside on my keychain with all my keys and coins. Will it activate in my pocket?


Certainly a possibility depending on the contents of your pocket & the shape of your keys.

However, actuation pressure (on my sample of one) is high enough that the light sometimes doesn't come on when I think it should. The average of twelve trials on my postal scale shows a trip pressure of just over 6 pounds. The button surface measures .500" x .300" which calculates to .15 square inches. If my math is right that means a pressure of 39 pounds/square inch. It feels like a lot to my non calibrated thumb 

The graph below plots output in lumens (in my IS) versus time at 30 second intervals & going out to 300 seconds (5 minutes). YMMV




View into the emitter:


----------



## hivoltage (Dec 12, 2015)

Now Amazon is "out of stock".


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Dec 12, 2015)

archimedes said:


> Here's my concern ... when the battery goes bad, if there's no user access for replacement, I'd have to essentially consider this a "disposable" keyring light and $70-ish is pretty pricey for that
> 
> I wonder how SF intend to handle warranty issues on this, as battery performance begins to naturally degrade (over time, and with charge / discharge cycling) ?





monanza said:


> Not to rag on SF or anything but did anyone notice that the Sidekick has a 1 year warranty? :thinking: That caught me quite flat-footed (how do you like them apples?) but now that I think about it, should not have been too surprising at this price point. The Titan Plus is 'Guaranteed for Life' so this seems limited to the Sidekick.
> 
> Sorry to say if the battery dies after a year we may not be able to get it serviced at no charge. Well it's almost night so time to go try out the Sidekick for real.





270winchester said:


> AFAIK the 1 year warranty is inline with consumer electronics with li ion batteries like apple mobile products. Do we know for sure if the battery is none replaceable?



I also noticed this assurance on the Surefire Sidekick product page under 'Features': 'Backed by SureFire’s No-Hassle One-Year Guarantee'

http://www.surefire.com/sidekick-a.html

You might get a somewhat different idea from looking at the 'Warranty' web page with the large 'Guaranteed for Life' icon:

http://www.surefire.com/warranty

The warranty web page does mention two years coverage for rechargeable batteries but if the Sidekick is only covered for a year, I'd say yes, it's essentially disposable when the battery dies after more than a year. The euphemism my insurance friends use for this situation is BER, Beyond Economic Repair. :sigh:

As the Sidekick product web page says: '...own the one and only Sidekick—something everyone should have at their disposal.'


----------



## Bucky (Dec 12, 2015)

precisionworks said:


> Certainly a possibility depending on the contents of your pocket & the shape of your keys.
> 
> However, actuation pressure (on my sample of one) is high enough that the light sometimes doesn't come on when I think it should. The average of twelve trials on my postal scale shows a trip pressure of just over 6 pounds. The button surface measures .500" x .300" which calculates to .15 square inches. If my math is right that means a pressure of 39 pounds/square inch. It feels like a lot to my non calibrated thumb



I would agree. I don't think there should be much concern with accidental activation in the pocket. It takes a pretty deliberate press to activate it. I plan to carry mine in my pocket I don't envision any issues.


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 12, 2015)

precisionworks said:


> The graph below plots output in lumens (in my IS) versus time at 30 second intervals & going out to 300 seconds (5 minutes). YMMV
> 
> View attachment 1599



Thanks, so, in the first 5 minutes, the 300 lumens drops by about 1/3 to 204 lumens.. would be nice to see a 1 hour run…


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Dec 12, 2015)

sledhead said:


> Have too ask: Why is Amazon the only one selling this light so far? No dealers that I can see have it yet?
> 
> Want one but, would prefer to get it someplace I am familiar with.





hivoltage said:


> I wondered that too......only Amazon sells it so far????





Lightman2 said:


> Quite annoyed that SF are only selling these through Amazon. Outside of the US where I am and learning Amazon does not ship these lights outside the US means my Christmas will not be as bright as it could be.





hivoltage said:


> Now Amazon is "out of stock".



The Surefire product listing for the Sidekick says 'Coming Soon':

http://www.surefire.com/illumination/flashlights.html

There are SF dealers grousing on other forums about why Amazon apparently got all of the initial run of Sidekicks, especially during the all important Christmas retail season.

Surefire has done some exclusive seller deals on limited run lights in the past, for example the gorgeous Abelights:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...se-Surefires&p=3641127&viewfull=1#post3641127

Hope SF can get some more Sidekicks out before Christmas, I'd put in an order with Amazon and keep checking the other major dealers if you want one ASAP.



Bucky said:


> The only downside is the flashing while charging. Also, when I charged it tonight it appears that when it finished charging it stopped flashing and turned on to the lowest level. Is that what everyone else is experiencing?



Yep, it does the strobe thing for quite a while when charging, then seemingly sends out some coded flashes for a few minutes and finally goes on steady low mode until you unplug it from the charger. As I observed earlier, if you really want to attract attention, try charging this light in a public venue.

We need to get someone with a SF decoder ring to figure out what the coded flashes are telling us. Don't some of Henry's HDS lights spit out a firmware revision number under some error conditions?


----------



## archimedes (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks for the output / runtime graph @precisionworks ! A longer version would be appreciated, if possible, too.

I'm wondering if it might have been sensible for SureFire to keep the "professional grade" products separate from the "consumer grade" products with, say, co-branding ?

For example, lights like the new Sidekick and various Titan flashlights, could have been branded something like "SF by SureFire" ?

Easier to clarify potential warranty differences (one year versus lifetime) , performance differences (less flatly regulated versus more flatly regulated) , etc, etc.

Just a thought....


----------



## applevision (Dec 12, 2015)

precisionworks said:


> Certainly a possibility depending on the contents of your pocket & the shape of your keys.
> 
> However, actuation pressure (on my sample of one) is high enough that the light sometimes doesn't come on when I think it should. The average of twelve trials on my postal scale shows a trip pressure of just over 6 pounds. The button surface measures .500" x .300" which calculates to .15 square inches. If my math is right that means a pressure of 39 pounds/square inch. It feels like a lot to my non calibrated thumb
> 
> ...



Fantastic! Thank you!

As for accidental activation, I've been carrying it in my pocket all week with no issues. I feel that in pockets or a pack, accidental activation would be extremely unlikely.


----------



## monanza (Dec 12, 2015)

Hard enough to get it to activate deliberately that I won't even worry about accidental activation. Anyone try the Sidekick with gloves?


----------



## seery (Dec 12, 2015)

archimedes said:


> I'm wondering if it might have been sensible for SureFire to keep the "professional grade" products separate from the "consumer grade" products with, say, co-branding ?
> 
> For example, lights like the new Sidekick and various Titan flashlights, could have been branded something like "SF by SureFire" ?
> 
> ...



I agree.

It seems over the past 6-7 years Surefire has been slowly moving away from "Professional" and more towards "Consumer".I'll speculate that each year they will introduce more of the _'Backed by SureFire’s No-Hassle One-Year Guarantee'_ lights and less of the _'Guaranteed for Life'_ lights.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 12, 2015)

It's funny.... SureFire has an iron fist with its Authorized Dealers, especially regarding discounting. But then screws them over with this new light's First Run during the Holiday Shopping Season. Apparently with SureFire, it's a one-way street. Even the occasional exclusive to one seller in the past was different. A variation of an existing model. That sort of thing. This whole Amazon thing is just a middle finger to the company's A.D.s who often have to jump through hoops to keep their A.D. status.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Dec 12, 2015)

Monocrom said:


> It's funny.... SureFire has an iron fist with its Authorized Dealers, especially regarding discounting. But then screws them over with this new light's First Run during the Holiday Shopping Season.



Maybe Amazon was just first to make a massive preorder in the distribution channel and more Sidekicks are on the way for everybody. Or, production is temporarily interrupted to fix that idiotic flashing emitter while charging. Recently the SF EB1 and Titan-A both had early changes in the product run to correct 'issues' from what we've read here on CPF.

Whatever the case, I find it no small irony that Surefire is accused of favoring an online dealer over others including brick and mortar stores.

Anybody remember when Surefire suddenly dropped all the online dealers over a decade ago?

For a walk down CPF memory lane: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?33871-Surefire-to-stop-using-dealers


----------



## scout24 (Dec 12, 2015)

I've been carrying mine on a small pocket hook for a few days now as my main carry light. Jeans, sweats, shorts, and a suit yesterday. Not a single accidental activation. I have reversed the UI to high first, so I'd know pretty quickly if it had come on...


----------



## RedLED (Dec 12, 2015)

Who thinks this looks like your car alarm/door opener transmitter? First and foremost, I hate these transmitters, and have even eliminated one by the dealer removing the alarm, and I just use a simple key again, and that is so nice. I don't need or want the alarm, and no one cares if your alarm goes off, until they are tired of hearing it ringing. (See motion picture: Noise).

So on one vehicle I could use this light, the others that for technical reasons, I can't alter the system, and everything stays in place. On our other vehicles, I can't see adding this to a keychain, can you? It is just too big, and I understand it puts out light, however, I am not able to justify carrying a vehicle transmitter, and this on the same chain, your pocket will look odd and evin ruin the lines of your nice suits. If I wear my tux or nice suits, I go with much less EDC gear.

But, I will at least try one out and if I don't like it, I will just give it away, ladies may like these as they carry all that other stuff in their purse or hand bags. For myself, I could see using this McGiz clipped on a camera bag or a bag of some kind, but not really or at all with car keys. If you live in NYC and don't drive, this with a house key would be ok, I suppose.

This is just a bit large for a necklace light, and I will stay with La Petite's on this...

With that all that said the amount of light it throws out is a lot so, it may find a niche use not only with me and others as well. I give them credit for not making another round light. I feel there is enough light these days, and designers of lights should work on new shapes in lights. With all the manufacturing tools of the present, we should demand some better designed lights on the exterior with better ergonomics, and style. Not just round.

Now what is this I hear they sold out for Christmas? That's ok, and I hope they issue these in some colors, if they had this in orange, I would get it in a second!

Best wishes,

RL


----------



## marinemaster (Dec 12, 2015)

Could be SF has a deal with Amazon for the holidays. Maybe will be widely available next year I am guessing. 
B&H usually are the first to have it I did not see listed.

PK nice to see you around here


----------



## RedLED (Dec 12, 2015)

B & H is a massive company, but nothing compared to Amazon - they named that company exactly right. Still, I will just get a two or three from B & H, as they become a tax deduction - since we use flashlights on every job, and most all of our equipment comes from B & H except expendables, like gaffer tape, clamps, white board things like that which you toss on a job. 

It it could be this may work well for me as a working necklace light, as opposed to a 24/7 (I hate 24/7 any ideas for a replacement, please enter here) necklace light. 

When I mean working necklace light, it could be good, as we are already carrying and wearing a bunch of gear and equipment. Who else has a need for a necklace light for the conditions at the time you are engaged in, compared to normal everyday, no certain activity?


----------



## run4jc (Dec 13, 2015)

I've really been enjoying mine. I like Scout's idea of putting it on a pocket hook - mine has been on one of my two keyrings. Gonna order another so I won't have to switch. Surefire has been bashed quite a bit lately - some of it deserved. MecArmy has been catching it for copying another of our beloved custom lights in another thread.

With this Sidekick Surefire has produced something that is arguably, mostly "all new". I find myself carrying only the Sidekick lately whereas previous key ring lights were only a backup to another EDC style light. In true flashaholic form I'll probably still carry some EDC light in addition, but when I am dressed in slacks or a suit for work or church, it's nice to have this Sidekick as the only light I really need. It knocked the Titan A off my keyrings and the Titan Plus out of my pocket! Heck, I walked the dog using it early this morning.

While there are things that we'd all change about it if we could, it's hard to deny that this is a really cool and useful little light.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 13, 2015)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Maybe Amazon was just first to make a massive preorder in the distribution channel and more Sidekicks are on the way for everybody. Or, production is temporarily interrupted to fix that idiotic flashing emitter while charging. Recently the SF EB1 and Titan-A both had early changes in the product run to correct 'issues' from what we've read here on CPF.
> 
> Whatever the case, I find it no small irony that Surefire is accused of favoring an online dealer over others including brick and mortar stores.
> 
> ...




A brand new SureFire model that actually was released in time for the Holiday shopping season *and* one that would instantly appeal to the masses? I just find it hard to believe that Amazon simply placed a big initial pre-order and just so happens it was for every single one made. I'm sure Amazon paid far more than a pretty penny for the exclusive right to sell the initial batch. 

Missed the topic regarding the EB1 issues. Do you have a link? Yes, I admit I'm asking because I bought one for myself, for Christmas. As it was in a B&M store, I worry it may have hung around there for awhile.

Speaking of Brick & Mortar shops, that seems like yesterday that SureFire set about that policy. They just want to be sure that no one discounts. Fellows with B&M shops they have to pay rent on, are far less likely to discount than those who only have online shops. Still, even those with shops sometimes discount. SureFire seems to be right on top of it though. A few years back, in Manhattan, there were numerous Authorized Dealers with physical shops. Now, there's only one as far as I know. 

Two went out of business. (Quite frankly, one of them deserved it. When you're a police supply shop that sells guns to the NYPD and related gear, don't tell a civilian customer looking for SureFire lights and accessories that they're welcome in your shop.... Only to then treat them like garbage when they arrive because they want a model that you don't believe your police officer customers would normally buy from SureFire. And, because you got caught listing something on your website as being in the store; when it wasn't.) 

The rest got caught offering a discount, and immediately had their A.D. status pulled. Ironically, most of those places switched to selling Inova lights. This was before Inova got bought by Nite-Ize. It was considered an American brand that also made very tough lights with better than decent reliability. Not SureFire good. But close enough, and at a lower price-point.


----------



## seery (Dec 13, 2015)

Surefire's goal is to become the #1 "Consumer" flashlight. 

At some point they had to make the move from specialized brick and mortar to mainstream. 

The Amazon rollout of the Sidekick has long been part of their strategy. 

They are marketing geniuses.


----------



## precisionworks (Dec 13, 2015)

seery said:


> Surefire's goal is to become the #1 "Consumer" flashlight. ...
> 
> The Amazon rollout of the Sidekick has long been part of their strategy.



SF has been up and down and all around. For the last 25 years people have predicted they were going to go out of business because of (fill in the blank). Yet somehow they managed to grow and bring out more and better tools each year.

Like most of you I have more flashlights than I can remember. But for this moment the Sidekick is my EDC. 

Image shows left pocket at upper left, right pocket with knife, wallet, keys, 9 MM (iPhone is not shown because it took the picture).




Sidekick replaces an Eagletac D25A Ti Clicky that's been my EDC for nearly a year. I like the Sidekick a lot.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Dec 13, 2015)

Monocrom said:


> A brand new SureFire model that actually was released in time for the Holiday shopping season *and* one that would instantly appeal to the masses? I just find it hard to believe that Amazon simply placed a big initial pre-order and just so happens it was for every single one made. I'm sure Amazon paid far more than a pretty penny for the exclusive right to sell the initial batch.



Sounds unlikely to me. But then again, I scoffed at the idea when someone in the flying business told me months ago that Amazon was starting its own airline to haul its products.

A few weeks ago I ran across this article about 'Project Aerosmith':

http://motherboard.vice.com/read/a-...-is-running-in-ohio-and-signs-point-to-amazon




Monocrom said:


> Missed the topic regarding the EB1 issues. Do you have a link? Yes, I admit I'm asking because I bought one for myself, for Christmas. As it was in a B&M store, I worry it may have hung around there for awhile.



A discussion of the 'issues' with the early production units of the EB1 is in the posts around Robin24k's comment in the link below:



Robin24k said:


> I've identified several operational issues with the EB1, which will be addressed by a firmware update. I've sent mine back to receive the updated firmware, and I'm still waiting for a response on the specifics, as well as if this will affect availability.



http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...n-Flashlight&p=4084266&viewfull=1#post4084266

I don't believe an update was ever actually offered for early purchasers of the EB1. I've got a later EB1 as well, I believe the electronics are different.



seery said:


> Surefire's goal is to become the #1 "Consumer" flashlight.
> 
> At some point they had to make the move from specialized brick and mortar to mainstream.
> 
> ...



I think you may be able to garner some contrarian views here on the subject of SureFire's recent marketing prowess in the consumer market.


----------



## firsttothescene (Dec 13, 2015)

QUOTE=Vox Clamatis in Deserto;4796949]I also noticed this assurance on the Surefire Sidekick product page under 'Features': 'Backed by SureFire’s No-Hassle One-Year Guarantee'

http://www.surefire.com/sidekick-a.html

You might get a somewhat different idea from looking at the 'Warranty' web page with the large 'Guaranteed for Life' icon:

http://www.surefire.com/warranty

The warranty web page does mention two years coverage for rechargeable batteries but if the Sidekick is only covered for a year, I'd say yes, it's essentially disposable when the battery dies after more than a year. The euphemism my insurance friends use for this situation is BER, Beyond Economic Repair. :sigh:
[

As the Sidekick product web page says: '...own the one and only Sidekick—something everyone should have at their disposal.'[/QUOTE] 


LOL


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 14, 2015)

> A discussion of the 'issues' with the early production units of the EB1 is in the posts around Robin24k's comment in the link below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the assist, Vox. I appreciate it.


----------



## Still Of The Night (Dec 16, 2015)

I see on the SureFire website the SideKick is listed as the same width (well, bezel diameter) as the Titan Plus in their specs. I also saw that someone mentioned the SideKick may be slightly wider, so just wondered if anyone with both would be kind enough to measure them at their widest point (minus the Titan Plus’s pocket clip) to give a clearer idea.

Cheers

p.s. also hoping some run time graphs will appear at some point


----------



## applevision (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi guys,

I wanted to compare the Nitecore Tube vs. the Sidekick vs. the MecArmy SGN3.

All three are fantastic, modern, state-of-the-art keychain/neck lights. I am really liking all of them, though for different reasons.

Let's have a look at them:








_From Left to Right: Sidekick, Tube, and SGN3
_

Beam shots:




Sidekick on high, lots of light!





Tube on high, you can see how little light there is relatively speaking






SGN3 on high (main emitter), not too far behind the Sidekick!






SGN3 red light--very cool and nice and low





SGN3 on high






Sidekick on high


*

Strengths and Weaknesses
*Sidekick:
+ Incredible power and throw for such a tiny light; I feel like it is in a class of its own
+ Wonderful ergonomic feel
+ Nice, creamy tint
+ Good runtime
+ Rechargeable
+ Simple mode selection--no confusion
+ SF name suggests long-term quality

- Too bulky for a neck light if worn discretely under shirt
- Larger and heavier than tiny AAA lights and than the other 2 compared here
- Bad PWM on low that is annoying
- Expensive!


Tube:
+ Good runtime
+ Rechargeable
+ Lightweight and amazing to wear around the neck for a backup-backup light
+ Feels durable and Nitecore is reasonably known for quality 
+ Infinitely variable brightness (not really infinite, but still!)
+ Very inexpensive

-Crummy blueish tint
-Poor beam characteristics (it's a 5mm LED)
-Relatively low output


MecArmy SGN3
+ Very nice form factor
+ Very good power/throw
+ UV light included!
+ Red low level light also included! 
+ Reasonably good UI
+ Nice tint
+ Good size for keychain light

- Unknown durability given my personal lack of knowledge about MecArmy
- Fairly heavy and just bulkier enough than the Tube to make it tough for neck wear
- Not quite up to the power of the Sidekick making it tough to keep on the keychain where the Sidekick lives...

Conclusion: holy cow are these awesome lights! It's so hard to pick which one is "best"... and I'm a little surprised by how good the SGN3 and Sidekick are... truly favorite lights in a long time! Yet, my Tube is invaluable though inexpensive. The light weight and simple UI mean that it _stays _around my neck, while the incredible power of the Surefire means that it is on my keychain for a long time... but It's going to be hard to resist carrying the SGN3, as it is both cool and useful!


----------



## Dubois (Dec 16, 2015)

Nice summary, applevision, thanks. I was surprised how much thicker the Sidekick was. The SGN3 is really growing on me, but I just keep it in a pocket, not on a keychain, and I do find it handy. The UV is surprisingly good too.


----------



## sledhead (Dec 16, 2015)

Great write up. Never heard of the SGN3.....great looking light!


----------



## seery (Dec 16, 2015)

The Sidekick I ordered through Amazon showed up on Saturday. That night we went to a big Christmas party, so of course it had to ride shotgun!

In those 5-1/2 hours, the Sidekick was groped by well over 100 people, probably closer to 150. Several times someone would didn't know the Flashoholic, would hold it up and yell "Who's light is this?!?!".

The reactions and comments varied greatly. 

As the wife and I talked on the long ride home, we arrived at the following statistics from the night. 

95% thought it was too big for a keychain or pocket.

95% thought it costed $20 or less. 

50% thought it looked and/or felt cheap.

10% thought it was sweet, awesome, mind boggling, or cool. 

5% asked where I got it. 

And 1 person asked if they could have it.

Even without the usual snow and cold temps to put you in the Christmas spirit, it was a really enjoyable party. The food, friends, music, and atmosphere were absolutely wonderful.

As for my Sidekick, well it's now in Germany attached to the backpack of a very happy 11 year old boy!

Merry Christmas.


----------



## applevision (Dec 16, 2015)

Dubois said:


> Nice summary, applevision, thanks. I was surprised how much thicker the Sidekick was. The SGN3 is really growing on me, but I just keep it in a pocket, not on a keychain, and I do find it handy. The UV is surprisingly good too.


My pleasure! Yeah, I continue to have a love affair with the Sidekick. It's bigger than a "regular" keychain light, but also the next level up in terms of output, so I feel like it is almost as good as a full size flashlight but super compact. It makes me think of the iPad of lights: bigger than a phone, but not as bulky as a laptop... somewhere in between!



sledhead said:


> Great write up. Never heard of the SGN3.....great looking light!


It's really cool and feels great in the hand.
Good thoughts in this thread here.


----------



## Still Of The Night (Dec 16, 2015)

@applevision thanks for the overview and comparison of the three lights. I think you made some valid points and pictures are always appreciated and helpful!

@seery your post made me laugh. From the vision of the SideKick being passed around and fondled by all those people at a party, to the summary of statistics from the attendee’s non-flashlight/torch enthusiast perspective, to its current fate... :laughing:


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 16, 2015)

+1 for seery; it's always interesting to get feedback from the general public on this sort of thing.



seery said:


> [...] 95% thought it costed $20 or less.


Being used to deflationary CN manufacturing skews the perception of the modern consumer and makes it more difficult for an innovative product like this to suceed.


----------



## firsttothescene (Dec 16, 2015)

For $10 the good ol' tube is tough to beat.

_Unnecessary long quote removed. Bill_


----------



## applevision (Dec 16, 2015)

firsttothescene said:


> For $10 the good ol' tube is tough to beat.



In a word, yes. And this is a real issue in technology... you have this notion that "good enough" is really fine for most people, and you see that as you get something "better and better" there are diminishing returns... so to get that 5 or 10% better, it might cost you another 100% of effort... 

Good article here that summarizes it nicely: http://www.fastcoexist.com/1679885/...r-lessons-in-simplicity-from-emerging-markets

So, for the average person, the Tube is pretty hard to beat! BUT BUT BUT for connoisseurs of light like us, that extra 10% better could be worth 10x the cost (and nearly is in this example!)... It's also why I bought the Tube as an Xmas gift and am keeping the Sidekick and the SGN3 for myself...


----------



## seery (Dec 16, 2015)

seery said:


> The Sidekick I ordered through Amazon showed up on Saturday. That night we went to a big Christmas party, so of course it had to ride shotgun!
> 
> In those 5-1/2 hours, the Sidekick was groped by well over 100 people, probably closer to 150. Several times someone would didn't know the Flashoholic, would hold it up and yell "Who's light is this?!?!".
> 
> ...





Kestrel said:


> +1 for seery; it's always interesting to get feedback from the general public on this sort of thing.
> 
> 
> Being used to deflationary CN manufacturing skews the perception of the modern consumer and makes it more difficult for an innovative product like this to suceed.



I agree.

And we now have an entire generation that has grown up knowing nothing else.


----------



## scout24 (Dec 16, 2015)

The same people's jaw hits the floor when the smart key or transponder for their car needs replacing. I've seen anywhere from $150.00 for a Chrysler keyless entry smart fob to over $400.00 for a Mercedes equivalent. Peripherially on topic, since the Sidekick sort of resembles a key fob...


----------



## marinemaster (Dec 16, 2015)

Every SF i have is worth the $$
Lets not forget most man are superficial and won't spend the $$ on a Spyderco or Surefire or SigSauer...the Sidekick is worth the $$


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 16, 2015)

Hmm, I may have inadvertently gotten us a little off topic when I ran with the 'folks thought it cost less than $20' bit ...


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 17, 2015)

scout24 said:


> The same people's jaw hits the floor when the smart key or transponder for their car needs replacing. I've seen anywhere from $150.00 for a Chrysler keyless entry smart fob to over $400.00 for a Mercedes equivalent. Peripherially on topic, since the Sidekick sort of resembles a key fob...




I'd say the prices went up. I recently had to get a brand new one for my Mazda 6.... It was $300.oo


----------



## firsttothescene (Dec 17, 2015)

Monocrom said:


> I'd say the prices went up. I recently had to get a brand new one for my Mazda 6.... It was $300.oo


 ouch.


----------



## marinemaster (Dec 17, 2015)

Anybody opened one yet ? very curious what's inside


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 17, 2015)

firsttothescene said:


> ouch.




Yup. And that was after I learned the ridiculously convoluted process needed to program a new fob for my individual Mazda. (I think at one point, throwing down chicken bones and dancing naked around a burning wheelchair was part of the programming process. Maybe not that bad. But still. It was less of a migraine headache to just pay the $300.)


----------



## firsttothescene (Dec 17, 2015)

Monocrom said:


> Yup. And that was after I learned the ridiculously convoluted process needed to program a new fob for my individual Mazda. (I think at one point, throwing down chicken bones and dancing naked around a burning wheelchair was part of the programming process. Maybe not that bad. But still. It was less of a migraine headache to just pay the $300.)


 LOL 😁


----------



## scout24 (Dec 18, 2015)

Back on topic, (I apologize for my part in the wanderings...) has anyone done medium or low real life runtimes yet? Or experimented with more than the three press reprogramming? I'm not ready to try the 250 press HDS unlock, but I still wonder if there's more in there...


----------



## carrot (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm anxiously awaiting more user feedback on this one. Saw this one advertised just as my Titan started acting up, so I wasn't ready to jump on the bandwagon. In the meanwhile it sure is nice to see something come out from the Surefire factories with almost zero lead time from their marketing department!


----------



## Energie (Dec 20, 2015)

marinemaster said:


> Anybody opened one yet ? very curious what's inside



+1


----------



## Str8stroke (Dec 20, 2015)

Energie said:


> +1



I did some thermal pics. Kinda sorta gives you a idea of things.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ick-vs-Titan-vs-Titan-Plus-PHOTOS-Photo-Heavy


----------



## ToddM (Dec 20, 2015)

Who would have thought 10 years ago that SF would bring out a rechargeable plastic pocket light and it would start selling at an online only dealer first. I wouldn't call it a significant move to the consumer market move though, there's only a tiny tiny % of people that will pay $70 for any light, much less a keychain light. I suppose it is branching out to light enthusiasts though. I like the specs, but I think it's larger than I'd want to put on my keys or in my pocket. 

Many companies even the big boys that have been relying on mil/leo contracts are putting a lot of effort into finding alternative civilian based business for the last few years, both product and service based. 

Now the Tube on the other hand, that is a consumer light! Do people even buy keychain lights anymore? When the photon style lights came out they were ground breaking, in every store, under $15 but you never see them on people keys anymore. Don't get me wrong I won't put anything else on a weapon I rely on but Surefire, but in the world of "my life doesn't rely on it" lights SF is just way too overpriced and usually behind in technology (though they are getting better). Unless SF has a black friday screw up every year like this year. 

It will be interesting to see how these do, and if there are any major issues with the first generation. It used to be respected companies rarely had problems with new products. These days it seems like it's best not to buy anything the first 6-12 months it's on the market. Even companies with stellar reputations are using the early customers as beta testers.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 20, 2015)

You'll still find a Photon Freedom on my main keychain. It's reliable, it doesn't fall apart in the pocket, and unlike 99% of other coin-cell lights on the market; it's actually waterproof. I know.... I've washed mine under heavy running water. It's why I have so many SF lights. Sometimes, you just don't want to be bothered with " good enough."


----------



## Tixx (Dec 21, 2015)

Looking forward to a second version!


----------



## Tixx (Dec 21, 2015)

Monocrom said:


> You'll still find a Photon Freedom on my main keychain. It's reliable, it doesn't fall apart in the pocket, and unlike 99% of other coin-cell lights on the market; it's actually waterproof. I know.... I've washed mine under heavy running water. It's why I have so many SF lights. Sometimes, you just don't want to be bothered with " good enough."


Around my neck for the same reasons.


----------



## applevision (Dec 23, 2015)

Tixx said:


> Around my neck for the same reasons.



It's a good point, but it's not really fair!  
I am currently wearing a NiteCore Tube around my neck, and it is a fantastic little light. I truly appreciate the "guilt-free lumens" (i.e., there is no battery waste because it is rechargeable) , and the fact that I don't have to worry about buying and replacing batteries when they run down. I also appreciate it's lightness, which is nearly the same as the Photon (which I also love and have used as my neck light in the past…) *But*, the Sidekick is an altogether different beast: I am positing that it can be a true replacement for a pocket light--perhaps even a _holstered_ light-- not just a keychain light, and yet it is not much bigger than the latter! 

In another thread we were talking about how some of the early 4D Mag lights put out 60 lumens.* 60 lumens* was all you got from four gigantic D cell batteries in the flashlight the size of a billy club! And, in its day, that was plenty for law-enforcement officers and others who needed to use it as a tool. This tiny flashlight, however, can blast out *300** lumens *of gorgeous, creamy white light with an amazing spot to spill ratio... This is, in many ways, the light I have been waiting a decade for: it has the size, the convenience, the brightness, and the beam characteristics that I have always wanted, rolled into one super portable tool. If it had a high CRI emitter ( and frankly, this one is pretty good!), I might be tempted to retire from being the flashaholic… Well, then again, probably not…


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 23, 2015)

applevision said:


> I am positing that it can be a true replacement for a pocket light--perhaps even a _holstered light-- not just a keychain light, and yet it is not much bigger than the latter!_


Im impressed. You obviously have tried the competition. Congratulations on finding Lumen Nirvana.
fwiw, since you mention holstered lights.. the Sidekick and the Copper Olight S10 are close to the same weight, just for reference.. I dont think of the Baton as a neck or keychain light 

My present lumen Nirvana contains a tripartite shrine of LED swapped Copper Maratacs, 3000k in dark night, 4500k N219 indoors, and 6000k in daylight. Im still in the accumulation phase of my addiction, Im taking small doses of Copper Worms, Tools, and Maratacs.

The tube is a 10 gram light, the sidekick is 5 times heavier.. I agree its not a fair comparison, but Im still impressed at how happy applevision is with the Sidekick. Thanks for sharing your joy, Merry New Year


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 24, 2015)

applevision said:


> In another thread we were talking about how some of the early 4D Mag lights put out 60 lumens.* 60 lumens* was all you got from four gigantic D cell batteries in the flashlight the size of a billy club! And, in its day, that was plenty for law-enforcement officers and others who needed to use it as a tool. This tiny flashlight, however, can blast out *160 lumens *of gorgeous, creamy white light with an amazing spot to spill ratio... This is, in many ways, the light I have been waiting a decade for: it has the size, the convenience, the brightness, and the beam characteristics that I have always wanted, rolled into one super portable tool. If it had a high CRI emitter ( and frankly, this one is pretty good!), I might be tempted to retire from being the flashaholic… Well, then again, probably not…



Keep in mind that output is relative. Darkness doesn't get darker as the years roll on by. In an age where 10 lumens was considered average for a hand-held pocket light. 60 was indeed very impressive considering that that was the best most folks had access to if they went to their local hardware store. A couple of generations from now, this SureFire model will be laughed at for putting out ONLY 300 lumens.


----------



## Lightman2 (Dec 25, 2015)

Well I did actually get my SF Sidekick on Christmas day (being today where I am) and to be honest I am dissapointed. With the lumen rating I expected more even knowing it was a wide angle light not a focused light. I have yet to do any initial tests but so far I cannot recommend the light unless for specific reasons you would want it such as a push button side switch and USB charger which are two of the three reasons I requested it. The other reason was lumen rating. I have been into our garage which is dark and we are now at dusk and I tried the light out alongside the Zebra SC32 and the Zebra light kicks the SF light considerably. Even the Zebra SC51 with its non fully charged single AA cell appears to have as good a throw as the fully charged SF Sidekick (both on high mode). The spill of the Sidekick is certainly very good but the combination of throw and spill of the SC32 is better for both and in reality the spill from the Zebra is not far off that of the Sidekick. Sure I love the USB feature and I actually bought this light to replace my old rechargeable REX that LRI Photon use to do. Without measuring the Sidekick looks about 5mm shorter than the SC32. If you looking at USB charge and or a side button activation then the SF Sidekick MAY be of interest but if your looking for something spectacular you will not find it here. I still cannot find fault with the SC32 and still believe it to be an exceptional light. If I knew what I know now already owning the Zebra I would not have requested the Sidekick. Anyway each to their own, some willl love this light and some will, like me, be dissapointed. For me that disspointment was rather large.


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 25, 2015)

Lightman2 said:


> … I am dissapointed….
> Even the Zebra SC51...
> SC32 is better


sorry you learned from experience that you prefer a light you already had. Just return the sidekick for refund, no loss, cosider it an educational seminar. Let them know you were disappointed with the inflated 300 lumen claims. I think many people are misled by lumen specs, Surefire is not the only company that does that though.

fwiw, Im not sure I know enough to compare the Sidekick to an AA or CR123 light. There may be information correlated to the battery capacity, that impacts max brightness runtime, which as we have seen is very short on the Sidekick.

IF, and I dont actually know for a fact, I hope someone chimes in, if the Sidekick has a 350mAh battery, it might not be fair to compare it to a 2000mAh AA. And in terms of brightness, not sure if the Voltage of a CR123 is significantly higher than on the Sidekick, but if it is, that might explain the difference in performance (if anyone knows the voltage and mAh of the sidekick please share).

Note the Sidekick is rated the same 300 lumens as the Plus, which uses a 750mAh AAA battery. I would not expect an AAA light to have the same maxiumum brightness runtime as a AA light. And I would not expect an AAA light to be as bright as a CR123 light.

point being, in the specs there might be information that helps explain why the 300 lumen Surefires are outperformed by other battery types and sizes.


----------



## Lightman2 (Dec 25, 2015)

Hi Jon ...... agreed, there may be way more technical stuff to consider for a technical reply. I am sure there will be those, as we have seen written on this thread, that like this light. I think that if I did not have my Zebra lights I would have been impressed. No doubt others here will have similar lights to the Zebras offering small size and good lumens or throw and those people will likely be the ones dissapointed. I am a pretty simple guy and just look at a light on what I see which usually goes on a 'size to power' ratio. The smaller the light and the brighter it is means the happier I am. Typically a throw guy versus a spill guy I still thought this light would outdo the Zebras. So for me personally size for size the Zebra lights win out let alone the Zebras UI's which are IMHO unbeatable at this time. The light was a Christmas present and has been all opened and used and so to return is out of the question. If I was in the US I could likely sell to someone here.


----------



## seery (Dec 25, 2015)

Lightman2 said:


> Well I did actually get my SF Sidekick on Christmas day (being today where I am) and to be honest I am dissapointed.



You are not alone my friend.

Two weeks ago I gave my Sidekick away, and I don't miss it.


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 25, 2015)

Lightman2 said:


> Typically a throw guy versus a spill guy I still thought this light would outdo the Zebras.


Zebras are very hard to beat, and the Sidekick is a flood beam. I normally would not compare a Zebra to a "keychain light" format, but given how heavy the Sidekick is, I think its a fair comparison, for similar weight.


seery said:


> I gave my Sidekick away, and I don't miss it.


Please list a reason why the light did not work for you, so others with similar expectations can be better educated. The Sidekick is a compact flat rechargeable light with a floody beam. 

The Sidekick, like the Zebras, has PWM.
"I am sad to report that the SC51 has reverted to visible PWM on Lo2 and Med2 levels. 




 Worse than that, the Lo2 mode is at a very visible 69 Hz (the Med2 is not as bad at 437 Hz)."

The easiest way for Me to avoid disappointment, is to not buy lights that use PWM


----------



## seery (Dec 25, 2015)

jon_slider said:


> Please list a reason why the light did not work for you, so others with similar expectations can be better educated.



For me personally, it was too big and felt cheap.

I've loved a lot of SF lights over the years, this just doesn't happen to be one of them.


----------



## archimedes (Dec 25, 2015)

I have been looking for battery info on the Sidekick for a while now ... and haven't found anything.

Purely speculation, but I think it is most likely a Lipo 4.2V and, based on some guesses from stated runtime(s) and charging time, perhaps 350-ish mAh ?

I also notice the SureFire webpage for the Sidekick is "sidekick-a" which makes me wonder if a "sidekick-b" might be planned ? SureFire, for example, lists the current Titan as "titan-a" and the Titan Plus as "titan-b" .


----------



## Lightman2 (Dec 25, 2015)

Reason I do not like the Sidekick in pros and cons fashion below.
Pros
a. USB charging format.
b. Flat design.
c. Switch is a reasonably hard press so no acidential activation that I could see.
d. One hand operation. (Will never go back to two handed operating lights after Zebra).

Cons
a. No real decent throw (should have figured that out from the diameter size of the head/reflector) but the SF video on youtube looked impressive. As most know including me the bigger the reflector the more light caught, collimated and thrown. 
b. Size for size (alongside Zebra lights) well under performed in throw, power and runtime.
c. Does not even have flat bottom. SF could have easily offset the key loop to one side and made the bottom flat to allow for candle standing. 

I may feel differently about both pros and cons some time down the line. I have had a few SF lights over time and they are supposed (portray themselves, others do also add to the hype) to be the best and granted manufacturing is certainly very good but at this stage I wish I had asked for another light.


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 25, 2015)

archimedes said:


> Purely speculation, but I think it is most likely a Lipo 4.2V and, based on some guesses from stated runtime(s) and charging time, perhaps 350-ish mAh ?



I speculate you are correct

for reference, hopefully accurate
An AAA Eneloop is rated 750mAh (2x the Sidekick)
An AA Eneloop is rated 2000mAh (More than 5x)
A CR123 is rated 3000mAh (More than 8x)

For anyone interested in a light that tailstands, with about half the lumens claim, half the weight, and a less floody beam than the Sidekick, Im presently infatuated with the Copper Maratac AAA, and recommend it highly.

But the Sidekick is still a great light for its own reasons. There is no one perfect light, they are all a compromise of features and applications.. YMMV

Sometimes we buy a light and then discover that it wont do something, like tailstand, and it makes us realize whether that feature is a dealbreaker for our needs and priorities, or worth tolerating because the application in which that light is used, does not require tailstanding. BTW, lights that dont tailstand, will do so if dropped into a glass or cup 

Merry Xmas, hang on to your wallet.. I can see the writing on the wall, and people are already making new wishes for the next light they want… myself included.. LOL


----------



## Robin24k (Dec 25, 2015)

jon_slider said:


> I speculate you are correct
> 
> for reference, hopefully accurate
> An AAA Eneloop is rated 750mAh (2x the Sidekick)
> ...


You need to look at watt-hours for the comparison to be even slightly meaningful (and even then, discharge characteristics and circuitry differences still haven't been accounted for).

AAA Eneloop: 1.2V 800mAh = 0.96Wh
AA Eneloop: 1.2V 2000mAh = 2.4Wh
CR123: 3.0V 1500mAh = 4.5Wh

If the Sidekick has a 3.7V 350mAh lithium-polymer battery (not 4.2V), that would be 1.3Wh.


----------



## Lightman2 (Dec 25, 2015)

Thanks Jon.

Agreed again. Will look at Martac. Will ensure I think a bit more before making my choice on next lght. Sidekick is nice just not great for me compared to SF video or what I already have. Light that has it all IMO is the SC52. Will keep the Sidekick. Tailstand I will use some bluetack. Already have my eye on a new light once I see more about it.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Dec 25, 2015)

Robin24k said:


> You need to look at watt-hours for the comparison to be even slightly meaningful (and even then, discharge characteristics and circuitry differences still haven't been accounted for).
> 
> AA Eneloop: 1.2V 800mAh = 0.96Wh
> AAA Eneloop: 1.2V 2000mAh = 2.4Wh



I think those Eneloop figures are perhaps transposed (or came from the marketing department ).


----------



## Robin24k (Dec 25, 2015)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> I think those Eneloop figures are perhaps transposed (or came from the marketing department ).


Good catch, my fingers are a bit cold.  Fixed now.


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 25, 2015)

Robin24k said:


> watt-hours



thanks for the facts and education, very helpful

Maratac AAA 0.96Wh
Sidekick 1.3Wh
SC51 AA 2.4Wh > almost 2x as much power as the Sidekick
SC32 CR123 4.5Wh > more than 3x the power of the Sidekick


----------



## archimedes (Dec 25, 2015)

Robin24k said:


> You need to look at watt-hours for the comparison to be even slightly meaningful (and even then, discharge characteristics and circuitry differences still haven't been accounted for)....


Agreed 



Robin24k said:


> ....If the Sidekick has a 3.7V 350mAh lithium-polymer battery (not 4.2V), that would be 1.3Wh.



I realize that you know this @Robin24k , but to clarify for others, 4.2V would be the max voltage while 3.7V would be the nominal voltage (and the better choice to use for estimating Watt-hours) .


----------



## applevision (Dec 26, 2015)

Really good discussion here, and I'm sorry to hear that some people have not been impressed with this light. 
I think that the Zebralight SC32 is very tough competition in general! In my honest opinion as a flashaholic, Zebralights are some of the best bang for buck lights ever produced, and many times they seem to be a step ahead of everyone… Feeling slightly embarrassed as I type this, I realize that I have _nine_ different Zebralights in my house, more than any other brand. So, suffice it to say: I hear you! 

Similarly, the Olight S1 is an amazing little pocket rocket that is actually cheaper and far more powerful than the Sidekick. With 500 lumens and impressive throw for such a small light, it might be more of what you guys are craving. 
But, while I love and respect both of those lights, they do not sit in my pocket every day! I do not think it is fair to compare them to the Sidekick, which really is for all intents and purposes, a significantly more compact device to carry. I also used to carry the Maratac AAA on my keychain--it is also a fantastic little light and a much better direct comparison to the Sidekick. Here, however, I can say that I much prefer the sidekick as an EDC. Although larger, it seems to take up about the same amount of space in my pocket given it's smooth, flat shape. The USB recharging is fantastic, and the super bright, very floody beam is superior for my purposes. I was worried that it would be hard to change my EDC of several years (Maratac), but once I compared them side-by-side, it was easy! 

In sum, it is great to hear what people don't like about the light as well as what they do. Clearly it is not perfect! However, I do feel that it is an advancement in flashlights, and I'm excited to be "into it" right now. I'm still waiting for a more formal review to learn a little bit more about things like runtime, but I can say that as an EDC this light is pretty awesome. Until the next big thing! Hee hee!


----------



## sledhead (Dec 27, 2015)

Hopefully the second wave comes soon. Really looking forward to picking one up.


----------



## run4jc (Dec 27, 2015)

My second one shipped from Amazon and is due to be delivered Wednesday. They say "out of stock" again so I suppose the second wave came and went quickly.


----------



## warpdrive (Dec 27, 2015)

Lightman2 said:


> Cons
> a. No real decent throw (should have figured that out from the diameter size of the head/reflector) but the SF video on youtube looked impressive. As most know including me the bigger the reflector the more light caught, collimated and thrown.



For me that's a pro. I have too many different keychain lights that have a clearly defined spot, and this new reflector in the surefire is exactly what I am looking for, just a smooth wide beam.

I prefer a smooth floody beam for close up use, in the car, driveway, getting the mail, working behind the computer etc. I don't have the sidekick yet but I'm expecting I'm going to love the Surefire's beam (have a Titan on order)

I had an earlier Zebra and the accidental activations killed its usefulness for me, but it felt like a great little light otherwise. 

But for me, the sidekick has no sex appeal, I'm not going to pull it out of my pocket to marvel at its machining or design, and that's why I cancelled my order. Maybe Gen 2 or 3 will be the one to get. This a relatively new form factor still

Like the other poster said, it just feels too big and cheap. That's the feeling I think I would have had if I had gotten one


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Dec 27, 2015)

I think I'll wait on purchasing one until ForrestChump shares his opinion. 

~ Chance


----------



## sledhead (Dec 27, 2015)

run4jc said:


> My second one shipped from Amazon and is due to be delivered Wednesday. They say "out of stock" again so I suppose the second wave came and went quickly.



Faster than a marsupial !! Still hoping B&H will get some.


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 27, 2015)

jon_slider said:


> Zebras are very hard to beat, and the Sidekick is a flood beam. I normally would not compare a Zebra to a "keychain light" format, but given how heavy the Sidekick is, I think its a fair comparison, for similar weight.
> 
> Please list a reason why the light did not work for you, so others with similar expectations can be better educated. The Sidekick is a compact flat rechargeable light with a floody beam.
> 
> ...


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 28, 2015)

Woods Walker said:


> You can't just pick out one light and say "The Sidekick, like the Zebras, has PWM" no more than someone can say ALL SF lights have PWM



you are correct, I did not mean ALL 
I was replying specifically about the two ZL lights SC32 and SC51:


Lightman2 said:


> … Zebra SC32 and the Zebra light kicks the SF light considerably. Even the Zebra SC51...






Woods Walker said:


> My SC5w doesn't have PWM. Either does my ZL H50 or H501 to my knowledge.


do you have evidence by way of a review that says there is no PWM in your mentioned models? Do you know how to wave a light to detect PWM?
my quick reading of this review, suggests your lights do have PWM, at least the H50, I have not specifically looked up the SC5:
"On the SC30/H31 series lights I reviewed previously, PWM was in the visible range on the secondary output modes (Lo2, Med2, Hi2) ñ typically 120-900 Hz. I am happy to report my SC50w sample only has measurable PWM on the Med2 level...


_The H51 and SC51 share the same circuit (a buck-boost, that has been heavily optimized since the original H50)
_
_My engineering sample had a lower PWM, but the final shipping version should be close to those found in the SC30/H31 (i.e. twice what I found on the SC51). 
_
_ZL explains that they use lower freq PWM in the Low2 level for improved circuit efficiency. They claim to be able to filter out the visible PWM with the capacitor in the output stage, even though the PWM may still be detectable by oscilloscope."_
_
In any case, I think we all agree the Sidekick does have PWM
_


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 28, 2015)

jon_slider said:


> you are correct, I did not mean ALL
> I was replying specifically about the two ZL lights SC32 and SC51:
> 
> 
> ...



How do I detect PWM? Primarily with my eyes as that's the only measure in all the world which matters. Internet search results are a great source of information but information isn't the same thing as knowledge and/or actual field experience with a gear item. I think that's one of the downsides to the internet. A quick reading of a review is just information. Think of it in these terms. You can read online about wild edibles but is that information knowledge or just information? Would you actually go out in the woods with a smartphone in the hopes of getting it right or with someone who has actually experience? Someone who points to the ground and says "that's edible". When I talk about owned gear items odds are they've had a good deal of actual field use some of which would be in marginal conditions for sure. Heck I once debated winter camping with a person who never actually been winter camping however he was good at Google. Though his information was factually correct it was just information that wasn't properly applied because he lacked experience. However he read it on Google so it must be right...... 

Yes I know how to wave a light around. I didn't just fall off the turnip cart! LOL! But more than that I found the cell phone camera and other camera LED screens can show PWM which isn't even detectable to my overly sensitive eyes. Then again as stated if someone can't see something for all practical real world use (and that's all that matters) it's not there. So just for fun I tested those lights with my cellphone.

H50 no visual PWM on any modes and not cellphone detectable PWM.

H501 no visual PWM on any modes and no cellphone detectable PWM.

SC5w no visual PWM on any modes. A potential PWM on the lowest moonlight modes sorta (not really sure as it's so dim so slight). If it's there I can barely, maybe, sorta discern it with the cellphone and can't see it no matter what I do in the real world.

Again my information isn't based on a Google search rather actual ownership. Which brings up another matter. It's very possible to make PWM beyond the range of human perception. Many flashlight companies work that out years ago. For example the PWM on my 4/7 1XAAA is only discernable if waved with a constant current light side by side for comparison. Even then it's a slight thing. But the LOD from years and years ago would look like disco in the rain or snow never mind waving around or even more obvious the cellphone test. But Fenix also worked this out some time ago. Again this isn't a 4/7 or Fenix vs SF thing, just an observation. Maybe in future models of this light the PWM will be beyond human perception aka not there for all practical purpose and I will consider this gear item. To then it's not for me.


----------



## firsttothescene (Dec 29, 2015)

Amazon has them now for $62.99.


----------



## ToddM (Dec 30, 2015)

I do give SF credit for starting to step outside their niche and at least attempting some general consumer lights recently. For a lot of people their like/dislike of the SideKick I believe will be based on how they feel about the size, if they can toss it in their pocket/key-ring and forget about it, it's probably pretty nice. If it's "too big" and it becomes a conscious decision to "bring a flashlight" then there are brighter, cheaper, longer-running cr123 options in almost the same size package. The new Fenix E15 for less than half the price for example. Especially since the Sidekick only has a 1 year warranty and a non-user replaceable battery. For me it's too bulky to put on a key ring that already has keys and a car fob on it, but I dislike having a lot of stuff on my keys.

It will be interesting to see the output/run-time graphs. The Titan Plus should have similar high/medium output (depending on battery choice), has a lifetime warranty, seems like it would be less obtrusive in a pocket (but perhaps not on the key ring with it's extra length), and offers 3 user replaceable battery options. The only advantage I see to the sidekick is it's 45 hour 5 lumen low option, compared to the 7 hour 15 lumen low option or if someone just really hated twist switches/metal bodies. I will say for this type of light I prefer flood beams, but it's easy to diffuse a spot beam these days.

Personally I don't like the ANSI spec game, while it is useful to have a standard to compare lights I believe it encourages misleading marketing and companies to design away from constant output in order to "pad" their specs to the average consumer. It's one reason I miss the days when SF included brightness/run-time graphs with their lights. I'll take a light that's less bright, but has constant output with 3+ brightness levels that lets me choose the output I need. Though I suppose to be fair to the Sidekick you kind of get that, it's really a two level constant output light with a very short lived non-regulated poor man's turbo mode. For me if I need the max output, it's probably for more than 60 seconds before it starts dropping quickly down to 50-60 lumens in a few minutes at least if it follows the trend of the Titan Plus. I'd like to see them add "high" constant output mode that would run say 130 lumens for maybe 45 minutes. However, that would probably tip off the misleading marketing since their specs would then have to list "130 lumens/.75 hour" right under the spec that says "300 lumens/1 hour *".


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Dec 30, 2015)

firsttothescene said:


> Amazon has them now for $62.99.



Monocrom speculated earlier that Amazon had cut some sort of exclusive deal with Surefire for the Sidekick. I was initially skeptical but now I'm not so sure... :thinking:

I think this would be the third batch in stock at Amazon while most of the other big online SF dealers don't seem to have listings for the light yet.


----------



## ToddM (Dec 30, 2015)

That would make sense, it seems unlikely that if it was a normal release no one else would have them by now and they are also not available directly either. My unsubstantiated guess is Amazon made them a deal for a huge number of units and part of that was to be exclusive for a certain time period. Be interesting to see how long that exclusivity lasts for, if it was just a through the holidays or if it will continue. SF in years past seemed to go out of their way to protect their brick/mortar dealers. So to release a light exclusively (even if only for a short time) to an online only store, and hang their other dealers out in the wind on initial sales for a new product release is very interesting.


----------



## HistoryChannel (Dec 31, 2015)

It would be great if SF would make a user programmable light. The P2X-Intellibeam and the Sideckick would be great if we could program the levels of light output. Like my Petzl Nao, I can customize the reactivity and output levels by plugging in the light and using the Petzl software. There is even a "test" mode where the light will turn on and show me the actual brightness of my selected output. 

So plugging in the Sidekick Fury Intellibeam and totally customizing it would sell huge to flashahilics. I would buy a SF light like that for sure.


----------



## ToddM (Jan 1, 2016)

That would be a big selling point I think with light enthusiasts. We're seeing all kinds of new tools being given smart technology to control/modify them through computer/phone apps. Milwaukee for example has released a line of cordless tools that allows for not just inventory and maintenance tracking, but the ability to control various functions, speeds, torque settings, the ability to save profiles, etc. I'd think a light with that kind of user customization would be very popular. Being able to set a profile for high output for outside use and lower outputs for close up work/max battery life etc. I don't think we'll see SF do it first though, they've always tended to stay on the minimalist tried/true side of things.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 1, 2016)

HistoryChannel said:


> It would be great if SF would make a user programmable light. The P2X-Intellibeam and the Sideckick would be great if we could program the levels of light output.



A few years ago Surefire announced in their catalog that several new lights, including the EB1, would be user programmable with some sort of PC dongle that would interface with the light's emitter.

As they put it on page 17 of the 2012 SF Products catalog:


> And new for 2012, most of our latest LED lights are programmable. They allow the user to max-out or lessen output levels and select output modes such as a strobe or SOS beacon to fit their needs. The future is here, right now, with SureFire.



As far as I know, this round of user programmability was never successfully implemented. However, I did a teardown on an early EB1 and was amazed the high parts count in the electronics for a two mode light. I suspect that the microcontroller was set up for the dongle programming that never materialized.

Surefire says that the current R1 Lawman is programmable:



> Designed for law enforcement officers, the rechargeable R1 Lawman™ LED flashlight features a maximum output of 1,000 lumens, and head and tailcap switches that are user programmable.



http://www.surefire.com/r1-lawman.html

Since the Sidekick has the micro USB port, I'm thinking it almost has to have some sort of programmability or at least be able to take a firmware upgrade.


----------



## ToddM (Jan 1, 2016)

The programming on the R1 is somewhat limited, but it is there. I have to admit I do like the idea of a tail switch offering different options than the head switch. There's more than one light I have that I'd like to be high only at the tail cap, but offer all modes through a head switch.

Program 1 (Default)
Tailcap Switch: High only
Head Switch: High, Medium, Low, Off (with memory)

Program 2
Tailcap Switch: High and Strobe (twist or press 3 times for strobe)
Head Switch: High, Medium, Low, Off (with memory)

Program 3
Tail cap Switch: High only
Head Switch: High only

One thing that surprised me is that SF does not maintain a user downloadable manuals section, or at least one I could find. Streamlight, Fenix, and Olight etc. all offer those documents to their customers electronically.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 2, 2016)

Woods Walker said:


> jon_slider said:
> 
> 
> > Zebras are very hard to beat, and the Sidekick is a flood beam. I normally would not compare a Zebra to a "keychain light" format, but given how heavy the Sidekick is, I think its a fair comparison, for similar weight.
> ...


----------



## Woods Walker (Jan 2, 2016)

I don't own an SC51. Can only really determin what is based on what I own and actually use.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 2, 2016)

^^ I don't even know what an SC51 is...
But now know *I do not want one*!!


----------



## leon2245 (Jan 2, 2016)

Any any info on the a/b versions mentioned above? Too much to hope for a metal cased sidekick? Would be awesome.


----------



## HistoryChannel (Jan 5, 2016)

I've been trying out the Sidekick and so far the mid level is just awkward. It's just not bright enough for a good utility light and the 300 doesn't last long. SF really needs to consider letting us program the brightness levels and how many levels. This reminds me of Apple.... Their way or the highway mentality. What would be the reason against letting us plug into a computer and using SF Software to program the output levels and number of levels? 

This way one person may program it at 5 levels at 1-5-10-125-300. Or 2 levels 5-125 ... Etc etc.

Also, when I leave this plugged in the light flashes then stays on after it's fully charged. If I leave this plugged in all the time, wouldn't this decrease the life of the LED? Say if I leave it plugged in for 6 months 24/7 that's 4320 hours of on time. Or would that be insignificant?


----------



## nbp (Jan 5, 2016)

If you leave it plugged in all the time I would expect the battery to die long before the emitter.


----------



## marinemaster (Jan 5, 2016)

HistoryChannel said:


> I've been trying out the Sidekick and so far the mid level is just awkward. It's just not bright enough for a good utility light and the 300 doesn't last long. SF really needs to consider letting us program the brightness levels and how many levels. This reminds me of Apple.... Their way or the highway mentality. What would be the reason against letting us plug into a computer and using SF Software to program the output levels and number of levels?
> This way one person may program it at 5 levels at 1-5-10-125-300. Or 2 levels 5-125 ... Etc etc.



Thanks for the feedback, that's the kind of feedback I was looking for. The Titan 15/125 is good (even that i wish it had like a 60 lumens medium) but it sounds like the middle level on Sidekick may not be enough. In reality I would not use the 300 lumens given its form factor, most likely low and medium 20/70 split, now if the medium is not high enough for regular tasks. Will have to see. Thanks for the info.


----------



## HistoryChannel (Jan 7, 2016)

nbp said:


> If you leave it plugged in all the time I would expect the battery to die long before the emitter.



Would keeping it plugged in kill the battery? Does the Sidekick terminate after reaching full charge or does it trickle charge to keep it full? If it terminates like most chargers it wouldn't affect battery life right?


----------



## archimedes (Jan 7, 2016)

Battery capacity is permanently lost over time, while at maximum charge. This effect is accelerated by temperature.


----------



## HistoryChannel (Jan 9, 2016)

What does all the flashing mean when it's charging? It goes from long flashes to short strobes in different combinations while charging.


----------



## HistoryChannel (Jan 17, 2016)

Just got notification via email from Amazon that I will be getting 3 Sidekicks Ive had on backorder with them. 
Will deliver to me on Monday 1/25/16. Some may be coming into stock over at Amazon so if you want one get your order in now. It says in stock 1/21/2016 so it might sell out quick like the other batches they got.

*Update: the delivery time updated to Friday delivery now so they must be getting them in stock.

*Update on Thurs 1/21/16: Status on my order changed to "Shipping today" and will be arriving tomorrow (Amazon Prime is amazing!). SO looks like the SIdekick is in stock today at Amazon if you want to get in on this batch. Last 3 batches have sold out quick.

*Update. Shipped and I'll have it tomorrow. Shipped from a local warehouse about 30 miles away. 

Also, SF customer service said the Sidekick will be available on their website in a week or so after shot show. Customer service guy said they had an exclusive deal with Amazon for the initial launch. This was the last exclusive batch they just got.


----------



## sledhead (Jan 23, 2016)

Well, wife was buying something on Amazon.....I caved and asked her to see if they still had the "Sidekick". I should have it next week. Hope the price does'nt dive when the regular dealers get them!


----------



## Coup de Grace (Jan 23, 2016)

Just revived mine tonight from Amazon.


----------



## Inebriated (Jan 29, 2016)

I read CPF much more than I've ever posted, but I've been using three of these for a few weeks now, so I guess I can throw some of my thoughts in. I love these lights for the way I am using them. I don't use them on the keychain, but as commuter lights.

Currently, I'm working on a house in the mountains, and spending a lot of time there after the crew leaves. I'm also doing a lot more night shooting while it's still dark at a time that isn't unreasonable for shooting. Also have a 30 minute commute the other way for class/work/social life. With the amount of driving I'm doing, the rechargeable aspect appeals a _ton_ to me. Plug it up on the way to or from, throw it in a pocket or back pack when I get there.

The floody beam is fantastic for moving in the woods, the house, or just lighting up the yard to watch the dog... Really, I didn't expect to like an all-flood beam as much as I do. On high, I can make out a person/animal/target 50-60 yards away, and it also lights up about 30-40 yards to the sides, as well (haven't measured, just the impression). That is about the extent of its throw, which is plenty functional for me, given its size. It's not like the sun, but it's enough for most needs. 

On 5 lumens, the floody nature of it makes it surprisingly useful. I compare it to my 35 lumen Streamlight MicroStream, which has a much tighter beam, but I find that it's more light in the center than I actually needed, when I'm using such a low output light. Think about reading a label in the car, or searching around in a backpack or tent. I don't necessarily need a hotspot.

The 60 lumen mode goes largely unused for me, considering the run time of the light on 300, and the usefulness on 5, but I do use it sometimes when I just need to light up more area than the 5, directly in front of me, such as when I'm working at the grill or walking down steps. I think it's a good medium setting.

Things I'd like to see changed... I would love a desktop component to allow you to change mode settings and output. I read a comment on Amazon about how to reverse the current modes, but I couldn't get it to work. Regardless, there's a USB slot, there should be a desktop component as well. Also, I'd like to see some mounts like a headlamp mount or wrist mount. Might work on a headlamp mount myself, soon. 

But yeah, overall, they really work well for me, and I figured I'd just throw this out there as one guy's experience. A keychain or defensive light, it is not. But it's a good little utility light for me.


----------



## spe672 (Jan 29, 2016)

Here's a quick video I made, it has some beam shots and first impressions. https://youtu.be/BxO5NVEnb34


----------



## firsttothescene (Jan 29, 2016)

spe672 said:


> Here's a quick video I made, it has some beam shots and first impressions. https://youtu.be/BxO5NVEnb34


. Good video.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jan 29, 2016)

Inebriated said:


> Things I'd like to see changed... I would love a desktop component to allow you to change mode settings and output. I read a comment on Amazon about how to reverse the current modes, but I couldn't get it to work. Regardless, there's a USB slot, there should be a desktop component as well.



Here is what I found in this thread.

Bill


----------



## spe672 (Jan 31, 2016)

firsttothescene said:


> . Good video.



Thanks!


----------



## RobertM (Jan 31, 2016)

spe672 said:


> Here's a quick video I made, it has some beam shots and first impressions. https://youtu.be/BxO5NVEnb34



Thanks for the great video review. Your Titan Plus video with teardown was interesting as well!


----------



## sledhead (Jan 31, 2016)

Recieved mine yesterday. Button is a tad hard to push, other than that I like the level spacing. Used 60lms for quite a while last night outside. Nice beam profile, a lot better than my old Minimus headlamp, that's for sure. Here's a pic: Sidekick in the jowls of a Dominator!


----------



## Inebriated (Jan 31, 2016)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Here is what I found in this thread.
> 
> Bill



Thanks, Bill. Tried that a handful of times but it didn't work for me. 

Not a big deal, it works fine as is for how I use it, but I do think Surefire has a good opportunity to make the light much more user-adjustable.


----------



## spe672 (Feb 9, 2016)

Inebriated said:


> Thanks, Bill. Tried that a handful of times but it didn't work for me.
> 
> Not a big deal, it works fine as is for how I use it, but I do think Surefire has a good opportunity to make the light much more user-adjustable.



The video I posted on YouTube shows how to do it...hopefully that helps.


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Feb 10, 2016)

Anyone have any feedback on the reliability of the light? I did a quick speed read and didn't find anything...

FWIW I got the nitecore tube when it came out and like it (though I don't like the UI as much as the old photons). I ended up getting a couple batches to stash in different places and use as gifts. 12 total + 1 Vinh modded one. Every single one is dead now; some were dead on arrival; none made it past 4 or 5 charges. (Though they did all come with 50,000 hour LED emitters! :laughing.


----------



## Pilotodude (Feb 10, 2016)

Well... I think I'm going to wait for generation two, or wait for the price to drop to around $40 on this $40 light.

I'm glad I waited. I thought I really wanted one of these until I saw that YouTube review. This thing needs major improvements in my opinion. The flashing light that flashes the main led then comes on continuously when it's completed, really!? What am supposed to do, stuff it in my sock drawer while it recharges? That sounds really safe with the rechargeable battery doesn't it?

I see the price is already down to $69 on the BIG online box store. 

Surefire, I have been and still am a big fan of yours. This product needs work. With a couple of improvements such as a better power regulator and a dedicated red/green charge indicator that won't keep you awake at night , Then and only then will this light be worth more than $50 to me.

What is the asking price on this $40 light again?

Edit: Please don't forget the cover for the USB port. Yup... $40. Not a penny more as is.


----------



## firsttothescene (Feb 10, 2016)

rickypanecatyl said:


> Anyone have any feedback on the reliability of the light? I did a quick speed read and didn't find anything...
> 
> FWIW I got the nitecore tube when it came out and like it (though I don't like the UI as much as the old photons). I ended up getting a couple batches to stash in different places and use as gifts. 12 total + 1 Vinh modded one. Every single one is dead now; some were dead on arrival; none made it past 4 or 5 charges. (Though they did all come with 50,000 hour LED emitters! :laughing.


Wow that sucks. I have 3 but I haven't charged them yet more than 2-3 times.


----------



## firsttothescene (Feb 10, 2016)

Pilotodude said:


> Well... I think I'm going to wait for generation two, or wait for the price to drop to around $40 on this $40 light.
> 
> I'm glad I waited. I thought I really wanted one of these until I saw that YouTube review. This thing needs major improvements in my opinion. The flashing light that flashes the main led then comes on continuously when it's completed, really!? What am supposed to do, stuff it in my sock drawer while it recharges? That sounds really safe with the rechargeable battery doesn't it?
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## Inebriated (Feb 11, 2016)

spe672 said:


> The video I posted on YouTube shows how to do it...hopefully that helps.


Worked perfect, thanks!


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Feb 12, 2016)

Lightman2 said:


> Reason I do not like the Sidekick in pros and cons fashion below.
> Pros
> a. USB charging format.
> b. Flat design.
> ...



I like having as much throw as possible EVEN in crazy small lights... I wonder what it would be like with a dedomed XPG2.... Could a light that size hit 5,000 cd?


----------



## kodiak (Feb 27, 2016)

Hey guys. I just bought one. I don't mind the size at all. I want a a edc light for my pocket. Perfect size. I wish the mini usb had a rubber cover. Maybe I could find one from something else. I've only read till page 8 in this thread. I really think it's funny that they promote this light quote "but to military special operations teams...... It's a life saving equipment " then they make a light that (that while charging) says - hey guys here I am! You see the blinking light, right? Lol But I really do love it! Just opened if of course, so we will see!


----------



## RobertM (Apr 4, 2016)

I have a Titan Plus and am possibly interested in the Sidekick... 

Now that they have been out for a few month, how are they holding up? Any failures of problems that prompted warranty work?

Now that the novelty may have worn off, how does everyone like their's?

Robert


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Apr 4, 2016)

Pilotodude said:


> The flashing light that flashes the main led then comes on continuously when it's completed, really!? What am supposed to do, stuff it in my sock drawer while it recharges? That sounds really safe with the rechargeable battery doesn't it?





kodiak said:


> I really think it's funny that they promote this light quote "but to military special operations teams...... It's a life saving equipment " then they make a light that (that while charging) says - hey guys here I am! You see the blinking light, right?





RobertM said:


> Now that the novelty may have worn off, how does everyone like their's?
> 
> Robert



That blinking light while charging is still a showstopper for me. I can't leave the Sidekick on the nightstand with my phone on the charger and I sure don't want something brightly blinking while charging at the airport overseas. And, can't charge it in the car at night unless you cover it with something, what were they thinking?

Nice light otherwise, the levels and flood beam are good for searching a drawer for that missing cable and other near field tasks.

I don't miss the USB cover after struggling with it on some Samsung phones.


----------



## spe672 (Apr 4, 2016)

I love it. 

I've gotten over the blinking while flashing; I charge it in the evenings before I go to bed every week and a half or so to keep it topped off. I carry it separate from my keys in the opposite pocket and took the key ring off. I find it super convenient to pull out of my right pocket and "pinch" the light to turn it on compared the the twistys I've been carrying for the past 3-4 years. 

I have it in H-M-L configuration. The twisty I was carrying offered the simplicity of a L-M-H and with the ability to easily modify that, it's the perfect light for my needs. Eliminating CR123 batteries and having 300 lumen brightness made me happy...hopefully the internal battery lasts a few years. Time will tell.


----------



## Inebriated (Apr 5, 2016)

RobertM said:


> I have a Titan Plus and am possibly interested in the Sidekick...
> 
> Now that they have been out for a few month, how are they holding up? Any failures of problems that prompted warranty work?
> 
> ...


I have three, and I couldn't be happier. The one I carry is my most-used light since getting it. I have tried carrying my MicroStream and E01 again, and I just don't care for them anymore. The Sidekick is honestly just the perfect little utility EDC light for me. Love the output/runtime, love that it's rechargeable, and the size/interface is very comfortable to me.

I have had no issues with the blinking while charging, I just stick it in a little pocket in the dash of my truck, and all three I own have been 100% reliable (though only two get regular use).


spe672 said:


> I love it.
> 
> I've gotten over the blinking while flashing; I charge it in the evenings before I go to bed every week and a half or so to keep it topped off. I carry it separate from my keys in the opposite pocket and took the key ring off. I find it super convenient to pull out of my right pocket and "pinch" the light to turn it on compared the the twistys I've been carrying for the past 3-4 years.


Same story here. I carry it in the pocket with my pen and keys, but off of the keychain. I too find the "pinch" to be a simpler motion than finding the tailcap or twisting the bezel on any of my traditional lights. The shape is very quick to index, and it really doesn't matter what side the button is on, it's easy to activate. I don't really have to think about it.

But I too really hope the internal battery holds up well, and Surefire continues to support it... I'll be crushed whenever it reaches its end.


----------



## busseguy (Apr 18, 2016)

Is there a reason that the low mode flashes on this light?

That was one of the modes I would have used the most if I bought the light but I'm not sure now after seeing a couple video reviews.


----------



## Sean (Apr 18, 2016)

busseguy said:


> Is there a reason that the low mode flashes on this light?
> 
> That was one of the modes I would have used the most if I bought the light but I'm not sure now after seeing a couple video reviews.



The low mode doesn't flash. If you have seen a video review of this light an noticed low mode seems to flash- what you are actually seeing is the camera picking up pwm (pulse-width modulation) on low mode. The camera more easily detects this than your eyes.


----------



## busseguy (Apr 18, 2016)

Sean said:


> The low mode doesn't flash. If you have seen a video review of this light an noticed low mode seems to flash- what you are actually seeing is the camera picking up pwm (pulse-width modulation) on low mode. The camera more easily detects this than your eyes.







Thats great to hear.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## powernoodle (May 15, 2016)

Way back in the day, when the Surefire 6P with its 65 lumens was big news, Surefire was King of the Hill. They could get away with those hefty prices. And I bought many of them. I may own 25 Surefires.

But with the advent of Nitecore, Fenix, 4Sevens, and on and on, Surefire lost its luster. For me, anyway. The competition was beating Surefire on both performance and price. And while everyone else was compatible with rechargeables, Surefire wanted us to keep buying their CR123s.

And now with the $75 Sidekick, the trend continues. 300 lumens is a lot of light, no doubt. But $75 is just a little krazy. After getting some serious fun and utility out of the $10 Nitecore Tube, the spendy Sidekick just doesn't float my boat. I'm in at $35. But as long as we keep paying 2x the market value of these lights, Surefire will keep the prices up.

It has probably been 15 years since I bought a Surefire, and I don't see any change on the horizon.


----------



## Woods Walker (May 15, 2016)

Any news with the low frequency PWM. Just checking back to see if it's still being employed on recent purchases.


----------



## jon_slider (May 16, 2016)

busseguy said:


> Is there a reason that the low mode flashes on this light?



yes, it is caused by the LED turning on and off. The brain processes these pulses, or flashes, to perceive the light as dimmer. A camera is not fooled as easily. Unless you dont care that the light uses PWM, I suggest you not buy it.



Woods Walker said:


> Any news with the low frequency PWM.



afaik, the PWM is still there, Ive not heard of any plans for a replacement to the original Pulsed circuit.


----------



## Woods Walker (May 16, 2016)

jon_slider said:


> yes, it is caused by the LED turning on and off. The brain processes these pulses, or flashes, to perceive the light as dimmer. A camera is not fooled as easily. Unless you dont care that the light uses PWM, I suggest you not buy it.
> 
> 
> 
> afaik, the PWM is still there, Ive not heard of any plans for a replacement to the original Pulsed circuit.



Ok. I will check back in 6 months. Thanks!


----------



## Inebriated (May 16, 2016)

Do you guys actually notice that it's PWM? 

I don't.


----------



## Tixx (May 19, 2016)

Any mods? Vinh v2 driver? Photon Freedom circuit board?


----------



## Gadgetman7 (May 23, 2016)

I notice the PWM. The frequency is too low for me. Im glad it was a gift.


----------



## 2000xlt (Aug 18, 2016)

i just got mine in the mail today, i was excited to check it out, and it came a day early!! My only question so far is the activation switch supposed to click the instructions say, "fully press activation button until light clicks on" my sidekick does not click in the slightest but has a quite hard "press" activate


----------



## Inebriated (Aug 24, 2016)

2000xlt said:


> i just got mine in the mail today, i was excited to check it out, and it came a day early!! My only question so far is the activation switch supposed to click the instructions say, "fully press activation button until light clicks on" my sidekick does not click in the slightest but has a quite hard "press" activate


No click on any of mine, just a firm press.


----------



## 2000xlt (Aug 24, 2016)

so far i'm digging it,,trying to figure out how i want to carry it,,right now it on a niteize s biner with 5 other keys,,depending on type of shorts i clip it on my right side and the keys and Sidekick either go slightly in my front right pocket or back pocket,,,but here is the thing. The Sidekick kicked the vehicle key fob off the key ring,,i really don't like that.

I carry alot of stuff sometimes,,at work its what i already mentioned, plus a Samsung S4 either on my belt right side or in the front of my body to the right of the belt buckle and turned sideways,,also a work two way radio on my right side, as well as a blade clipped to my right front pocket.

Left side if about 15 keys on a brass key swivel clip, and in my left front pocket a Surefire E1B usually and my I.D. clipped to my right side cargo pocket flap


----------



## StandardBattery (Oct 24, 2016)

I just received one today. Mine has a gold toned reflector, other images I've seen don't have this. They might have made a change, does anyone else have this? also the manual now has the programming steps to change the level sequence.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Oct 25, 2016)

StandardBattery said:


> I just received one today. Mine has a gold toned reflector, other images I've seen don't have this. They might have made a change, does anyone else have this? also the manual now has the programming steps to change the level sequence.



Does the light still do that idiotic flashing while charging? Or, does the new manual give a way to turn off the coded charging light signals?

Is the gold tone reflector perhaps an attempt to counter the greenish tint of the emitter, especially noticeable on the low level?

And, speaking of the low level, is the PWM still giving the disco effect?

After owning the Sidekick for several months, the PWM is annoying but tolerable. That flashing emitter while charging is such a pain though.

While visiting friends a couple of weeks ago:

'Hey Vox, there is some flashing light in the guest room, is there maybe a message on your phone?'


----------



## StandardBattery (Oct 25, 2016)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Does the light still do that idiotic flashing while charging? Or, does the new manual give a way to turn off the coded charging light signals?
> 
> Is the gold tone reflector perhaps an attempt to counter the greenish tint of the emitter, especially noticeable on the low level?
> 
> ...


I'm sure the thinking is to help improve the tint using the gold reflector, although I expect on low the PWM probably is set up to do most of that. So yes PWM is still there, only have one so I can't say if the frequency is faster, but I suspect not. I'm not very sensitive to it. 

Sorry to report the same flashing and constant on for the charge indicators is present with no additional instructions on changing this. They say the flashing stops when the battery is 90% so I guess if you want it top be 100% you have to leave it charging a bit longer. They say 3hrs to charge, which is WAY too slow for such a battery, but that's what they say and it means to me it might not have a very good shutoff so I would not leave it plugged in when not in use. 

I was hoping that it would allow me to program it to start on Med, I mean why not since they already have the programming option. But no, only LMH or HML, pity; what programmer could do such a job and not include the start on M option.

The tint on mine is super, so i don't know if that is the reflector or what but I really like it. I think I just won a tint lottery. It's nicer than my Titan Plus, although the T+ is brighter. I'm hope a future batch of the T+ will improve the threading between the head and body and have a slightly nicer tint. Oc course if they allow the sequence and starting level to be programmed all the better.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Oct 25, 2016)

Thanks for the update on your recent Sidekick, I really appreciate it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bucky (Nov 5, 2016)

Now that the Maximus has been upgraded to 1000 lumens, maybe the Sidekick will see a lumen bump also. I sure hope so; it's become my favorite light.


----------



## StandardBattery (Nov 5, 2016)

Bucky said:


> Now that the Maximus has been upgraded to 1000 lumens, maybe the Sidekick will see a lumen bump also. I sure hope so; it's become my favorite light.


I'm not sure there is a connection there, but it seems with the bulk of this light they could have put in a bigger battery, or 2batteries stacked. It may be we see a 500Lm keychain light sometime in the future, but I'm guessing it will be by someone else before Surefire as they would be more sensitive to the heat issue where others would be happy if it ran for 10s.


----------



## kicker22004 (Jan 8, 2017)

I don't mean to fire up an old thread but figured i'd share my findings with this little light. I got it for Christmas and so far it is a great light. The manual now shows how to set programming mode as described in this thread and sadly there are no details on the battery and specs so I decided to investigate and see if I could calculate the total maH of the battery. I used my USB Monitor and got some useful information. Sadly it isn't 100% as the led does blink during charge but that shouldn't change it much. I got a reading of 642mah but I was away for about 15 minutes so probably 620-630mah and also the device only draws .5A during the charge process, I'm sure this is so you can not damage a pc usb port while charging but if one was to open it up and make a few modifications that could greatly increase the charge speeds but would also make it wall/car charge only!. Anyways figured i'd leave this here for future viewers like myself.






Update: Sorry the image is massive here lol. Not sure how to make it normal size and not full res.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 25, 2017)

SF posted this on Snapchat


----------



## scout24 (Jan 25, 2017)

I like the clip.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jan 25, 2017)

Will the design of the clip allow tailstanding?


----------



## kj2 (Jan 25, 2017)

Did notice the white Sidekick in one of the Shot Show videos posted on YouTube.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Mar 16, 2017)

If anyone wondered what's inside the Sidekick - here is a couple of pictures from an Amazon customer review:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/R1X81YVIV1/?tag=cpf0b6-20

I have just made an impulse buy, I hope it will be better than the Titan (I gifted it to a friend -> the mode switching was totally unreliable).


----------



## tweaker (Apr 14, 2017)

Friends, whoever disassemble the flashlight?
It is possible to replace the glass, it scratches from the keys in the pocket.
In general, the quality of this surefire as a remote from the Chinese signal system from the 90s,
it seems to work, but it's disgusting to look at.


----------



## hugodrax (Apr 18, 2017)

I honestly think 71 dollars is overpriced for what you get. this is more of a 25 dollar light at best. Its a sealed/disposable flashlight. ESPECIALLY when 128 bucks gets you a Meteor M43 which has so much more material and work involved.


----------



## fisk-king (Jun 2, 2017)

Well it seems my sidekick will not switch on using the button after a year of use. When it is plugged into a charger it shows that the battery is full (constant light) but when unplugged and hitting the switch does nothing. I will call customer service during office hours to see if I can get it repaired. 

edit: Received a new Surefire Sidekick in the mail from Surefire about a month a go. Apparently they could not fix the one I had. Hopefully this will last longer than a year or two for the price spent.


----------



## Sean (Jan 22, 2018)

I got a Sidekick for Christmas and I like it. Changing modes via the push button is much better than twisting the head on the Titan+ (It’s also lighter than the Titan+). 

One thing I noticed is when I plug it in to charge it, the led blinks a few times and then shuts off. It does not blink again or come on at all after the initial flashes. Meaning, it doesn’t flash through the night or stay on once it’s charged. While this may make people happy, I have no idea if it’s actually charging or not. So I ran it down and plugged it in overnight and it seems to have recharged. 

Has anyone else bought one recently and noticed this?


----------



## pc_light (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi Sean,

Got mine this Xmas (Sidekick-A) as well and noticed that the blinking-while-charging thing that people were annoyed with will go away by simple clicking it On then Off after being plugged in to the USB which puts an immediate stop to any blinking.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Jan 22, 2018)

I bought mine 10 months ago and it does not blink while being recharged - it blinks only few times. Not sure if surefire changed it? It works great and I like the UI for EDC. I also prefer it to the Titan interface.


----------



## Sean (Jan 22, 2018)

Ok thanks for the info. I didn’t know if I was the only one.


----------



## carrot (Jan 24, 2018)

scout24 said:


> I like the clip.



B&H already has the Sidekick clip listed for preorder at $9. Hopefully it comes out soon.


----------



## Alan From New York (May 5, 2018)

​I liked the Sidekick, but I mislaid it. No repeats.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (May 5, 2018)

pc_light said:


> Got mine this Xmas (Sidekick-A) as well and noticed that the blinking-while-charging thing that people were annoyed with will go away by simple clicking it On then Off after being plugged in to the USB which puts an immediate stop to any blinking.



Doesn't seem to work with my early Sidekick, must be a firmware update. The micro USB port does not appear to be recognized as an interface on a PC but maybe custom device driver software will find it as with Bluetooth earpieces and the like.

On the other hand, since the flashing light charge indication was probably used to cut costs on an inexpensive product, the USB port may only have the power lines connected even though all five pins are present in the connector.



Alan From New York said:


> ​I liked the Sidekick, but I mislaid it. No repeats.​


Not sure if I would replace mine either after over a year. It's a nice light that looks like it should cost about $20. I started to buy some more Sidekicks during the infamous 2017 SureFire Christmas Sale with a coupon and well, you know the rest. :thumbsdow I probably would have even bought them without the coupon at the sale price but was never offered the opportunity.

I've given classic E1B's to family and friends in years past at well over $100 apiece and learned the lesson of giving a CR123A light to a non-flashaholic. Even if you give it with several extra batteries, as others have observed, the next time you see it will be as a paperweight or drawer queen.

I'd hoped to give out some Sidekicks but maybe I'll wait for a cheaper version 2.0 without the annoying charging flash. Many Bluetooth headphones have a similar too bright flashing LED that will drive you and everybody else nuts in a dim setting like an aircraft cabin at night.


----------



## Sean (May 6, 2018)

Mine doesn’t blink while charging. It blinks a few times and then stops blinking, it then stays dark for the rest of the charge cycle. I don’t even know when it’s done. So there are versions of this light out there that don’t blink while charging.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (May 6, 2018)

Sean said:


> Mine doesn’t blink while charging. It blinks a few times and then stops blinking, it then stays dark for the rest of the charge cycle. I don’t even know when it’s done. So there are versions of this light out there that don’t blink while charging.



And my early Sidekick seems to blink out some coded message, at least initially. Wasn't there some error or maintenance mode on Henry's lights years ago that blinked a serial number?

Or, was it a firmware revision number? :thinking:


----------



## Daniel_sk (May 7, 2018)

Mine does the same - blinks only initially. Anyway Sidekick is my most used EDC. Actually I like that it's made of plastic - I can throw it together with other items in my pocket and it won't scratch them (as regular anodized knurling would).


----------



## DayofReckoning (Jun 15, 2018)

I just picked up one of these for my mother. Intially, I thought it may have been defective, as the manual says that the led should blink when charging. This one only blinks a few times when plugged in, then shuts off, like others have reported. Strange.

I'm wondering if the LED will light up when it's fully charged. I'll have to wait a few hours to find out I guess.


----------



## ChattanoogaPhil (Jun 18, 2018)

I recently picked up a Sidekick. Seems to work fine. I don't know about blinking and all that... haven't paid it any attention. Beyond that is there something I'm suppose to know or be concerned about? My Titan+ EDC (watch pocket) has performed remarkably well over the past year. Titan+ appears slightly brighter on high but not enough that you'd ever notice unless the Sidekick and Titan+ are side by side. 

I'm not sure what role the Sidekick will best fit for me. It's a bit big as a second key fob in the pocket but I like the interface better than the twisty Titan+. I frequently use the Titan+ but not for extended periods so the Sidekick extra runtimes isn't of significant value. I duknow... I bought the Sidekick because it was on sale for $40. Maybe I'll give it to the wife.


----------



## ChattanoogaPhil (Jun 22, 2018)

I noticed some guys posting about a dust/moisture cover?


----------



## DayofReckoning (Jun 22, 2018)

I guess you would need to salvage one from another device. Seems simple enough


----------



## ChattanoogaPhil (Jun 23, 2018)

DayofReckoning said:


> I guess you would need to salvage one from another device. Seems simple enough



Being the big spender that I am... I paid 40 pennies for mine. They fit tight and don't fall out like the Hongkong junk you can buy for 4 pennies. Like I said... I'm a big spender... haha


----------



## Mark2 (Sep 14, 2018)

Just received two more Sidekicks, they both do not blink while charging, manuals still say they do.


----------



## sledhead (Sep 14, 2018)

Lost mine a month ago....hoping it turns up. I miss it!


----------



## Blades (Nov 26, 2018)

Surefire is having a Black Friday sale and the Sidekick is $19.95. I ordered one for myself and one for a Christmas present. Too good of a deal to pass it up.


----------



## tigman_tim (Nov 26, 2018)

Hi Blades,
THANK YOU for the tip!!!
Merry X-MAS


----------



## Lucky Duck (Nov 26, 2018)

I have ordered one as well, Christmas comes early !


----------



## Blades (Nov 26, 2018)

tigman_tim said:


> Hi Blades,
> THANK YOU for the tip!!!
> Merry X-MAS



You're welcome.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Nov 27, 2018)

Blades said:


> Surefire is having a Black Friday sale and the Sidekick is $19.95. I ordered one for myself and one for a Christmas present. Too good of a deal to pass it up.



It's now showing as a Cyber Monday Sale which may expire in a few minutes at midnight Pacific Standard Time on Monday, November 26.

I bought a few. Despite the flaws discussed in this thread by myself and others, the Sidekick a good $20 light in my opinion. :thumbsup:

Of course, in the past some of these SF deals that seemed to be too good to be true were rescinded before shipping. The Sidekicks I ordered last year for stocking stuffers seemed be a good deal at twice the price. Just when it was too late to buy something else, Surefire decided that it would not allow a coupon stacked on a discount and cancelled my order a couple of weeks after it went through. I'm told something similar happened a year earlier with another online sale.

I'm sure that won't happen again, right? 

And, does this deep discount mean that the new 600 lumen Sidekick XS Max with Bluetooth and USB-C will debut at the SHOT Show in a few weeks?


----------



## WarriorOfLight (Nov 27, 2018)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> And, does this deep discount mean that the new 600 lumen Sidekick XS Max with Bluetooth and USB-C will debut at the SHOT Show in a few weeks?



Maybe. But I am sure you forgot the WiFi Hotspot functionality 

For me the Sidekick is a nice little light, I also have one. The only thing I do not like is, the battery is in a more or less good sealed housing that makes it impossible to change the battery. That means the amount of electronic waste increases...


----------



## sgt253 (Nov 29, 2018)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> It's now showing as a Cyber Monday Sale which may expire in a few minutes at midnight Pacific Standard Time on Monday, November 26.
> 
> I bought a few. Despite the flaws discussed in this thread by myself and others, the Sidekick a good $20 light in my opinion. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...







I ordered a couple on Black Friday. My card was charged but no shipping info yet. I am curious as to how long this will take...


----------



## J_C_S (Dec 1, 2018)

sgt253 said:


> I ordered a couple on Black Friday. My card was charged but no shipping info yet. I am curious as to how long this will take...


I spoke with SF today about my order because it disappeared from my cc statement. They said it shipped on the 27th and that they received 6000 orders over the Black Friday weekend and that’s why they haven’t been sending updates.


----------



## LightObsession (Dec 1, 2018)

Are these still available for $20? I can’t find a price anywhere near that.


----------



## mn700vforce (Dec 1, 2018)

Missed this great deal


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 1, 2018)

Seen the deal but didn't even want it for 19.99. A. Had bad past experience with SF Black Friday. B. I am happy with my Nitecore TIP which works great. C. Low frequency PWM unless that has improved. Not for me. Might be for others as to each their own.


----------



## Mckinngkb (Dec 1, 2018)

Sean said:


> I got a Sidekick for Christmas and I like it. Changing modes via the push button is much better than twisting the head on the Titan+ (It’s also lighter than the Titan+).
> 
> One thing I noticed is when I plug it in to charge it, the led blinks a few times and then shuts off. It does not blink again or come on at all after the initial flashes. Meaning, it doesn’t flash through the night or stay on once it’s charged. While this may make people happy, I have no idea if it’s actually charging or not. So I ran it down and plugged it in overnight and it seems to have recharged.
> 
> Has anyone else bought one recently and noticed this?



Mine died the same. It's a few months old. Flashes a few times, then stops. It's acceptable.

However, I probably would not buy it again. It is definitely a disposable light, and expensive at that. The one bright spot is that I like to support US companies. Surefire has never let me down.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Dec 3, 2018)

sgt253 said:


> I ordered a couple on Black Friday. My card was charged but no shipping info yet. I am curious as to how long this will take...



I got mine today, they shipped from a Dallas warehouse.

As I commented earlier in this thread:



Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> It's a nice light that looks like it should cost about $20.


----------



## AVService (Dec 3, 2018)

Mine came in Today and I cut one open to start charging it and of course also destroyed the manual which I didn't know was in there.

It blinks 5 times and then stops.

They also do not really fit the USB plug or standard I guess as a USB Male connector goes in only about 1/3 of the way only reinforcing my feeling that something may be wrong with the light related to charging.

I waited on hold for too long for the SF tech guy to tell me that now they do this and never blink again,they are just done charging in 3 hours.

At first he was pretty non-responsive about my questioning him about this and of course the fact that they did not announce or update any instructions about this pretty silly yet not subtle change in charging but he finally agreed that it was stupid and rude on their part and that they are working to change the instructions for this?

Anyway I am pretty happy overall for the price these were a decent choice.


----------



## ToddM (Dec 3, 2018)

I bought a few for stocking stuffers at $20 and couldn't resist playing with one. It was definitely easier checking out than in 2015 when they accidently put the entire site on at least 50% off! It's not a bad light, but I'd have never bought one for $60. I like the super wide beam and it seems built fairly well, but with few options, and certainly nothing cutting edge, basically what Surefire has been for 25+ years. Absolutely what you want in a weapon light, not so much for a keychain light. 

Mine also just blinks when first plugged in a few times and then does nothing during recharging, though the manual says it should blink continuously while charging and stay on low when finished. It's annoying that you get no indication it's charging, charged, and have no way to check the battery level. I really like being able to check the battery level on something that sits on my keyring for weeks sometimes without being used. It's also huge compared to the TIP/TINI/LAD. So I doubt it will replace my TINI for long, it's just too huge, has to be almost 3x the volume, that alone is almost a deal killer.

It's hard to figure out what Surefire's actual warranty is on their products on their webpage. Their main warranty page (https://www.surefire.com/warranty) seems to suggest that aside batteries and chargers (2 years), and ear plugs (90 days) everything else has a lifetime warranty against defects. However, The Sidekick webpage and manual list only a 1 year warranty. I guess Surefire figures it's a keychain light with an internal battery and charger built in it's not going to last long. 

So I'd agree with others, worth $20, but probably not much more.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Dec 4, 2018)

I also pulled one of the Sidekicks out of my stocking stuffer order to see how it differed from the early model I bought three years ago.

The packaging is still rather robust and I spent several minutes trying to carefully get the light out with a knife and screwdriver while avoiding self-mutilation. I realize that the thick plastic blister pack is designed to mitigate inventory shrinkage in urban retail environments but it would be nice if there was a tab or something to make opening the product easier for the consumer. After reading a post above I was able to rescue the instruction sheet with minimal damage. The packaging does give me some pause when I contemplate giving this light to someone.

As reported, the light doesn't blink continuously when charging, a big improvement for me even if it doesn't show when it its charged like a $20 set of Bluetooth earphones. At least I can now charge the light on the nightstand or in the car at night.

The button seems to have more of a click than the original model and the reflector is a pristine silver color unlike the dark gold tint in the original. Probably because of the reflector tint, the early Sidekick has a much warmer beam to my eye.

The first Sidekick has a serial number in the familiar AXXXXX format, on the new light the serial is replaced by 1F-139252 on all units.

Not a bad light for $20, I doubt I would have bought another one at the normal $70 street price though.


----------



## sgt253 (Dec 4, 2018)

My order was received today. First impressions are very positive. I appreciate the form factor and the performance. I like the fact that the light does not flash for more than the five (5) initial flashes upon being placed on the charger. I will have to drain a battery to see how it fully recharges and if it gives a signal at the end of the charge cycle. Tint and levels are appealing to me. Time will tell on the battery's longevity. I should have bought more than two (2) for the Black Friday price. Could have stuffed a couple of stockings...lol.


----------



## DustDynamics (Dec 5, 2018)

Has anyone else noticed that the reflector has turned golden. Assuming it is oxidized since these lights have zero sealing. The light has never been dropped in water or used in rain.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Dec 5, 2018)

DustDynamics said:


> Has anyone else noticed that the reflector has turned golden. Assuming it is oxidized since these lights have zero sealing. The light has never been dropped in water or used in rain.



I sure have noticed after owning my original Sidekick for a while. The gold tint also seems to be getting darker with time. I have used the Sidekick only sporadically while carrying CR123A lights like the EDCL1-T and the 4Sevens Mini Turbo MkII.

I originally thought that the discoloration had come from the heat but since I haven't used my light on high very much, perhaps it is caused by something venting from the battery.

Some folks have reported the gold tint when they received the Sidekick:




StandardBattery said:


> I just received one today. Mine has a gold toned reflector, other images I've seen don't have this. They might have made a change, does anyone else have this?



Several new Sidekicks that I just received have no visible trace of a gold reflector tint in the packaging. Yet... ​


----------



## mn700vforce (Dec 6, 2018)

The MSRP is now $29.99 on Surefires site


----------



## scout24 (Dec 7, 2018)

Thank you for that heads up. I missed Black Friday and Cyber Monday, let's see how quick they arrive for stocking stuffers... 👍


----------



## gottawearshades (Dec 18, 2018)

Just field report on the two I bought on Cyber Monday: the firmware seems to have been updated again, and the documentation ic very wrong.

the UI is weirder. When you turn it on for two seconds you are expected to choose the level, so subsequent clicks give you low > medium > high > off. after about two seconds, click will turn it off, and it will come back on at low. Now that I know what to expect, this works for me.

Charging is less than ideal. When you plug it in, you get a couple flashes, which I think are a fuel gauge. Then it turns off, which is what others were reporting. The trouble, mine never come on to indicate charging is finished. After being plugged in for ~24 hours, nothing. That's annoying, but I guess I'll just have to leave it plugged in overnight.

Overall, a fine $20 light. The tint is fine, very nice flood.


----------



## AVService (Dec 18, 2018)

When I called and asked them I was told it takes 3 hours for the complete charge cycle.

It is amazing to me though that there is no indicator at all other than timing it for ourselves?

This one went from just strange to even more strange and they were curious why I thought it might help to update the documentation too?



gottawearshades said:


> Just field report on the two I bought on Cyber Monday: the firmware seems to have been updated again, and the documentation ic very wrong.
> 
> the UI is weirder. When you turn it on for two seconds you are expected to choose the level, so subsequent clicks give you low > medium > high > off. after about two seconds, click will turn it off, and it will come back on at low. Now that I know what to expect, this works for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 18, 2018)

Remember those old Star Trek episodes where you knew they were in the alternate universe because Spock had the goatee ?

I think that's where SF got their design team for this light.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Dec 18, 2018)

gottawearshades said:


> Overall, a fine $20 light. The tint is fine, very nice flood.



Yep, I'm a lot more impressed with this disposable light for $20 than I was for $70. :thumbsup:



gottawearshades said:


> Charging is less than ideal. When you plug it in, you get a couple flashes, which I think are a fuel gauge. Then it turns off, which is what others were reporting. The trouble, mine never come on to indicate charging is finished. After being plugged in for ~24 hours, nothing. That's annoying, but I guess I'll just have to leave it plugged in overnight.






AVService said:


> When I called and asked them I was told it takes 3 hours for the complete charge cycle.





AVService said:


> It is amazing to me though that there is no indicator at all other than timing it for ourselves?



Well, at least the light staying dark while charging is an improvement over the idiotic flashing that kept you from charging it on the nightstand or in a vehicle at night.




mn700vforce said:


> The MSRP is now $29.99 on Surefires site


​
Unfortunately, major retailers like B&H and Amazon still have the old price posted. I'd probably send out a couple more Sidekicks as gifts for the $29.99 price if I could get the free two-day shipping and a gift receipt.


----------



## RobertM (Dec 18, 2018)

I ordered four during the Black Friday sale. I’m keeping one for myself and gifting the other three.
It’s a little disappointing to see that SF still can center emitters. Not one out of four is centered. Three out of my four are definitely on the green side. I’m keeping the least green for myself despite it being one of the most off-center LEDs.

Overall, I do like these lights. Especially for ~$25 each with tax. $70-80 would be tough.


----------



## Blackbeard (Dec 18, 2018)

Had gotten one for $30 from woot deal a couple of months ago. It's ok as others have stated for a $20-$30 light but original price was pretty outrageous. It's definantly too big and UI is annoying, no charge completion indicator can be solved by using a usb meter.

I think Nitecore tip is a better light in this class.


----------



## kelmo (Jan 6, 2019)

My Sidekick flashes 5 times when you first plug it in for charging. When I unplug it and plug it back in it will come on low when fully charged. When not fully charged it will flash 5 times when unplugging and plugging back in. Just my observation.

kelmo


----------



## RamTuff (Jan 12, 2019)

FWIW, seems I read someone in this thread mention they were awaiting B&H to offer them, I presume they were referring to B&H Photo? Anyway, that was an old post and B&H Photo indeed has them but unfortunately at the old price.

But on to the point of my post, for anyone looking for the obscure colors, they (B&H) show the *pink *and *white* ones in stock and available as of the date of this posting.

I like B&H but will have to differ to SF's website for the updated, closer to tolerable price for the standard black as I would have gotten anyway.

-Dave


----------



## photon1c (Jan 28, 2019)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> ...
> 
> The first Sidekick has a serial number in the familiar AXXXXX format, on the new light the serial is replaced by 1F-139252 on all units.
> 
> Not a bad light for $20, I doubt I would have bought another one at the normal $70 street price though.




Mine says 1F-139255
There is also a 2D barcode present near this number

I wonder what the difference in numbers indicates?


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 28, 2019)

photon1c said:


> Mine says 1F-139255
> There is also a 2D barcode present near this number
> 
> I wonder what the difference in numbers indicates?



Is it a production batch or firmware version perhaps? Does it tell how old the battery is like the 'use before' date on the SF CR123A cells?

I bought several of the $20 Sidekicks on sale and gave away all but one.

Are these sealed lithium polymer battery lights really the future of handheld tactical flashlights as the 2019 Surefire catalog implies?


----------



## InvisibleFrodo (Jan 29, 2019)

For a “tactical” light or military application, it may make sense to have a light that is simply disposed of after say one to three years to make way for potentially new technology, but for me, a light with a built in battery is an absolute no go because it’s not meant to be a long service life light.
The idea is probably that that will help with sales when you need to buy a new light....


----------



## AVService (Jan 29, 2019)

I also got a few of these for the cheap Holiday price and I would say there is little chance that they are the future of handheld tactical lighting.

Or at least I hope not?



Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Is it a production batch or firmware version perhaps? Does it tell how old the battery is like the 'use before' date on the SF CR123A cells?
> 
> I bought several of the $20 Sidekicks on sale and gave away all but one.
> 
> Are these sealed lithium polymer battery lights really the future of handheld tactical flashlights as the 2019 Surefire catalog implies?


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 29, 2019)

AVService said:


> I also got a few of these for the cheap Holiday price and I would say there is little chance that they are the future of handheld tactical lighting.
> 
> Or at least I hope not?



And just to be a little more clear, the original quote was actually about the Stiletto in the 2019 SF catalog:



> From the '40 Years of Innovation' spread on page 9 of the 2019 SF catalog linked above: '2018 - Stiletto represents the future of tactical hand-held illumination tools'.​



The Stiletto seems to be a descendant of the Sidekick as does the Guardian. Will these sealed lights someday replace the E series?


----------



## AVService (Jan 29, 2019)

Oh,I was responding to the title of the thread and just figured that your post was regarding that and your quote mentions the Sidekick only that I see?

Nevermind.



Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> And just to be a little more clear, the original quote was actually about the Stiletto in the 2019 SF catalog:
> 
> 
> 
> The Stiletto seems to be a descendant of the Sidekick as does the Guardian. Will these sealed lights someday replace the E series?


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 29, 2019)

AVService said:


> Oh,I was responding to the title of the thread and just figured that your post was regarding that and your quote mentions the Sidekick only that I see?
> 
> Nevermind.



I should have expressed my thoughts a little better. I am kinda surprised after the drastic price drop that a new version of the Sidekick wasn't introduced at SHOT 2019.


----------

